# WICKED METAL WORKS (CA Distributor)



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*HERE IS A LISTED OF MOST THE PARTS WE WILL BE CARRYING IF YOU NEED ANY OTHER PRICES JUST PM POOR_BOYS OR MYSELF FOR PRICES WE WILL BE ADDING TO THE LIST AND WE WILL BE HAVING SALES SOON AND EBAY AUCIONS SO LOOK OUT FOR THE GOOD DEALS*

*(ALLOW 5 DAYS TO PLACE ORDER)*

*forks*
20" sq twisted chrome $53.00
20" flat twisted chrome $50.00 gold $58.00
20" double sq twisted fork braces chrome $25.00
20" triple sq twisted fork braces chrome $30.00
16"-26" flat twisted fork braces chrome $20.00 gold $23.00
double twisted down crown $25.00
triple twisted down crown $30.00
flat twisted down crown chrome $20.00 gold $25.00
----------------
*seats & sissy bars*
flat twisted 90° - Chrome $25.00 gold $30.00
flat twisted str8 - chrome $25.00 GOLD $30.00
sq twisted str8/w bird cage - chrome $40.00
double sq twisted - chrome $30.00
triple sq twisted - chrome $35.00
double sq twisted 90' - chrome $35.00
triple sq twisted 90' - chrome $40.00
twisted seat post chrome - $15.00
seat posted /w birdcage $17.00
twisted seat clamp - chrome $17.00
flat twisted seat - $27.00
flat twisted seat trim $25.00
red,blue,green,purple and black 20" Banana Saddle Velour - $15.00
---------------
*TRIKE KITS*
20" or 26" trike kit $120.00
---------------
*WHEELS*
20" 72 spoke wheel set chrome $60.00 gold $80.00
20" 72 fan spoke wheel set chrome $90.00
20" 140 spoke wheel set chrome $85.00 gold $95.00
20" 140 fan spoke wheel set chrome $100.00 
white wall tires $10.00
--------------------------------
*fenders*
20" fenders chrome $11.00 gold $20.00 pair
flat twisted braces chrome $12.00 gold $15.00 pair
triple sq twisted chrome $25.00 pair
sq twisted/w birdcage $35.00
----------
twisted knock-off screw on style $20.00 each
twisted nuts knock-off $10.00 each
twisted rim ring $25.00 for pair
spear knock-offs chrome $20.00 a set gold $25.00 a set
-----------
*frames*
20" primer,red,black,blue,puprle $40.00
20" twisted frame chrome $85.00 gold $95.00
20" twisted frames red,blue and black $70.00
----------
*cont kit*
flat twisted cont kit chrome $27.00 gold $30.00
flat twisted/w bird cage chrome $45.00 gold $50.00
sq twisted $48.00
double sq twisted $50.00
----------
*goose necks*
stock chrome $6.00 gold $7.50
sq twisted chrome $30.00 
4 sq braced chrome $35.00
----------
*pedals*
flat twisted chrome $20.00 gold $25.00
double flat twisted chrome $25.00
sq twisted $25.00
Double Square Twisted Butterfly Chrome $35.00 gold $40.00
birdcage pedals $35.00
------------
*mirrors*
flat twisted green,red,blue,purple $7.50 each
sq twisted chrome green,red,blue,puprle $6.00 each gold $6.50
birdcage chrome red,clear $25.00 gold $30.00 each
double flat twisted green,red,blue,purple $13.00 each
------------
*sprockets*
lucky 7,sweat heart $9.00
twisted $30.00
triple twisted $40.00
--------------------
*handle bars*
flat twisted chrome $35.00 gold $45.00
sq twisted chrome $40.00 gold $47.00
double sq twisted chrome $45.00 
triple sq twisted chrome $55.00 gold $60.00
twisted/w birdcage chrome $47.00 gold $55.00
twisted/w birdcage and spears $60.00 gold $65.00
moon twisted bars $55.00
sparkle grips (red,green,puprle,white,blue) $3.50
twisted chrome $30.00
----------------------
*steering wheel*
chain steering wheel chrome $35.00 gold $40.00
Open twist steering wheel $48.00
Open Flat steering wheel $48.00
open single swirl $50.00
Full Square Twisted Streight Steering Wheel $53.00
Half Double Twisted Swirl $58.00
Full Double Twisted Swirl $60.00
Half Double Twisted Streight Steering Wheel $58.00


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*just to let you all know we are talking to 3 more people opening up distributorships in texas and florida we are trying to save our customer as much as we can so shipping is not crazy high*


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

CAN YOU POST UP STERRING WHEEL PRICES?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 4 2008, 04:16 PM~11257054
> *CAN YOU POST UP STERRING WHEEL PRICES?
> *


i will post them up in a min


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 4 2008, 03:17 PM~11257061
> *i will post them up in a min
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Aug 4 2008, 04:17 PM~11257064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and no whoreing this topic ok guys


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 4 2008, 03:29 PM~11257163
> *there added
> and no whoreing this topic ok guys
> *


ok :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

hey u got 36 spoke rims ? 20in


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any lights available? also need them small bullet bee ones but not with wings.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Aug 4 2008, 04:33 PM~11257202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what colors


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

like this---







---???


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

>NO HATING< BUT DAMN THERES A LOT OF WICKED TOPICS ON THIS SHIT ALREADY.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 4 2008, 04:16 PM~11257639
> *>NO HATING< BUT DAMN THERES A LOT OF WICKED TOPICS ON THIS SHIT ALREADY.
> *


NOT REALLY THERES ONLY TWO


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 4 2008, 03:04 PM~11257496
> *like this---
> 
> 
> ...


thanks thats the kind i want with red lenses. i need 4. and a bullet head light with visor and if possible a double sq bracket too. pm me price.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

*HERE IS A LISTED OF MOST THE PARTS WE WILL BE CARRYING IF YOU NEED ANY OTHER PRICES JUST PM POOR_BOYS OR MYSELF FOR PRICES WE WILL BE ADDING TO THE LIST AND WE WILL BE HAVING SALES SOON AND EBAY AUCIONS SO LOOK OUT FOR THE GOOD DEALS*

*(ALLOW 5 DAYS TO PLACE ORDER)*

*forks*
20" sq twisted chrome $53.00
20" flat twisted chrome $50.00 gold $58.00
20" double sq twisted fork braces chrome $25.00
20" triple sq twisted fork braces chrome $30.00
16"-26" flat twisted fork braces chrome $20.00 gold $23.00
double twisted down crown $25.00
triple twisted down crown $30.00
flat twisted down crown chrome $20.00 gold $25.00
----------------
*seats & sissy bars*
flat twisted 90° - Chrome $25.00 gold $30.00
flat twisted str8 - chrome $25.00 GOLD $30.00
sq twisted str8/w bird cage - chrome $40.00
double sq twisted - chrome $30.00
triple sq twisted - chrome $35.00
double sq twisted 90' - chrome $35.00
triple sq twisted 90' - chrome $40.00
twisted seat post chrome - $15.00
seat posted /w birdcage $17.00
twisted seat clamp - chrome $17.00
flat twisted seat - $27.00
flat twisted seat trim $25.00
red,blue,green,purple and black 20" Banana Saddle Velour - $15.00
---------------
*TRIKE KITS*
20" or 26" trike kit $120.00
---------------
*WHEELS*
20" 72 spoke wheel set chrome $60.00 gold $80.00
20" 72 fan spoke wheel set chrome $90.00
20" 140 spoke wheel set chrome $85.00 gold $95.00
20" 140 fan spoke wheel set chrome $100.00 
white wall tires $10.00
--------------------------------
*fenders*
20" fenders chrome $11.00 gold $20.00 pair
flat twisted braces chrome $12.00 gold $15.00 pair
triple sq twisted chrome $25.00 pair
sq twisted/w birdcage $35.00
----------
twisted knock-off screw on style $20.00 each
twisted nuts knock-off $10.00 each
twisted rim ring $25.00 for pair
spear knock-offs chrome $20.00 a set gold $25.00 a set
-----------
*frames*
20" primer,red,black,blue,puprle $40.00
20" twisted frame chrome $85.00 gold $95.00
20" twisted frames red,blue and black $70.00
----------
*cont kit*
flat twisted cont kit chrome $27.00 gold $30.00
flat twisted/w bird cage chrome $45.00 gold $50.00
sq twisted $48.00
double sq twisted $50.00
----------
*goose necks*
stock chrome $6.00 gold $7.50
sq twisted chrome $30.00 
4 sq braced chrome $35.00
----------
*pedals*
flat twisted chrome $20.00 gold $25.00
double flat twisted chrome $25.00
sq twisted $25.00
Double Square Twisted Butterfly Chrome $35.00 gold $40.00
birdcage pedals $35.00
------------
*mirrors*
flat twisted green,red,blue,purple $7.50 each
sq twisted chrome green,red,blue,puprle $6.00 each gold $6.50
birdcage chrome red,clear $25.00 gold $30.00 each
double flat twisted green,red,blue,purple $13.00 each
------------
*sprockets*
lucky 7,sweat heart $9.00
twisted $30.00
triple twisted $40.00
--------------------
*handle bars*
flat twisted chrome $35.00 gold $45.00
sq twisted chrome $40.00 gold $47.00
double sq twisted chrome $45.00 
triple sq twisted chrome $55.00 gold $60.00
twisted/w birdcage chrome $47.00 gold $55.00
twisted/w birdcage and spears $60.00 gold $65.00
moon twisted bars $55.00
sparkle grips (red,green,puprle,white,blue) $3.50
twisted chrome $30.00
----------------------
*steering wheel*
chain steering wheel chrome $35.00 gold $40.00
Open twist steering wheel $48.00
Open Flat steering wheel $48.00
open single swirl $50.00
Full Square Twisted Streight Steering Wheel $53.00
Half Double Twisted Swirl $58.00
Full Double Twisted Swirl $60.00
Half Double Twisted Streight Steering Wheel $58.00


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SADER20+Aug 4 2008, 05:16 PM~11257639-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok i will post up the price bro


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WE WILL GET MORE PARTS POSTED LATER TONIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*WICKED METAL WORKS HERE FOR ALL YOUR LOWRIDER BIKE NEED FROM STOCK TO LASER CUT PARTS TO CUSTOM ENGRAVING AND PAINING*


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 4 2008, 05:18 PM~11257661
> *NOT REALLY THERES ONLY TWO
> *


THIS SHIT MAKES IT 3 :uh: BUT O WELL WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

so whos distributing in cali??


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 4 2008, 04:16 PM~11257639
> *>NO HATING< BUT DAMN THERES A LOT OF WICKED TOPICS ON THIS SHIT ALREADY.
> *


 WELL THIS IS THE ONLY ONE I HAVE SEEN.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 4 2008, 04:31 PM~11257762
> *so whos distributing in cali??
> *


I AM.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SADER20+Aug 4 2008, 05:31 PM~11257759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO FAR SIGNED ON PAPER IS POOR_BOYS,MR.559 AND I AM TALKING TO A COUPLE MORE GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 4 2008, 04:33 PM~11257786
> *I AM.
> *


:0 ill be talking to you often


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

DAMN EVERYBODY ALL UP I SAID NO HATING hno: hnoONT TRIP IS


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 4 2008, 04:34 PM~11257798
> *:0 ill be talking to you often
> *


 KOOL.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 4 2008, 05:35 PM~11257802
> *DAMN EVERYBODY ALL UP I SAID NO HATING  hno:  hnoONT TRIP IS
> *


IT COOL


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: FOR WMW


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

WHAT ABOUT THIS FORKS PRICE???


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 4 2008, 04:02 PM~11257472
> *twisted? or stock
> *


stock


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Aug 4 2008, 05:42 PM~11257885
> *WHAT ABOUT THIS FORKS PRICE???
> 
> 
> ...


$75+ship


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Aug 4 2008, 06:10 PM~11258117
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 4 2008, 04:18 PM~11257661
> *NOT REALLY THERES ONLY TWO
> *


thats toooooo many :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 4 2008, 07:49 PM~11259087
> *thats toooooo many :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 4 2008, 06:34 PM~11257798
> *:0 ill be talking to you often
> *


this fool ahahahhaah what up basher


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 4 2008, 08:49 PM~11259087
> *thats toooooo many :biggrin:
> *


for real


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

scraper bike?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 4 2008, 09:04 PM~11259284
> *scraper bike?
> *


uhhhh oohhhh scraper bikes!!!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQGLNPJ9VCE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 06:06 PM~11259311
> *uhhhh oohhhh scraper bikes!!!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQGLNPJ9VCE
> *


brb ima ghostride mine down the block.


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 4 2008, 06:00 PM~11256865
> *HERE IS A LISTED OF MOST THE PARTS WE WILL BE CARRYING IF YOU NEED ANY OTHER PRICES JUST PM POOR_BOYS OR MYSELF FOR PRICES WE WILL BE ADDING TO THE LIST AND WE WILL BE HAVING SALES SOON AND EBAY AUCIONS SO LOOK OUT FOR THE GOOD DEALS
> 
> (ALLOW 5 DAYS TO PLACE ORDER)
> ...




damn i dont even get them deals lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 4 2008, 08:21 PM~11259488
> *damn i dont even get them deals  lol
> *


hell no it is double for you lmfao


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 4 2008, 04:58 PM~11258032
> *stock
> *


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 4 2008, 10:28 PM~11259575
> *hell no it is double for you lmfao
> *




thats fucked up


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridindirtykn (Dec 25, 2007)

alright someone show me pics of flat twisted and sq twiisted i never learned the differnece


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 4 2008, 11:51 PM~11260556
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




haha funny funny lol


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridindirtykn_@Aug 4 2008, 11:52 PM~11260562
> *alright someone show me pics of flat twisted and sq twiisted i never learned the differnece
> *




sq twist sucks but this is flat twist


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

THIS IS SQ. TWISTED


----------



## lowridindirtykn (Dec 25, 2007)

thank you


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 4 2008, 11:59 PM~11260641
> *THIS IS SQ. TWISTED
> 
> 
> ...



where the hell you get that?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 4 2008, 10:07 PM~11260714
> *where the hell you get that?
> *


from WICKED lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 4 2008, 09:12 PM~11260771
> *from WICKED lol
> *


WHO ??


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 5 2008, 12:16 AM~11260823
> *WHO ??
> *




jack asses i dont like you guys your mean im tellin lmao


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:nono:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 5 2008, 12:42 AM~11261139
> *:nono:
> *




lol :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

can you git a set of these fans 20 inch??? also can you powdercoat the spokes orange???


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 4 2008, 08:59 PM~11260641
> *THIS IS SQ. TWISTED
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

got any prices on trike fenders? doesn't matter chrome or gold, gonna use them to customise them anywayz  :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 5 2008, 02:47 AM~11262588
> *got any prices on trike fenders? doesn't matter chrome or gold, gonna use them to customise them anywayz    :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 4 2008, 11:20 PM~11262036
> *can you git a set of these fans 20 inch??? also can you powdercoat the spokes orange???
> 
> 
> ...


LET ME GET A PRICE FOR YOU.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 5 2008, 02:47 AM~11262588
> *got any prices on trike fenders? doesn't matter chrome or gold, gonna use them to customise them anywayz    :biggrin:
> *


you need to give me an update on your trike cuz I lost it :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family how is everthing


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 5 2008, 10:18 AM~11264391
> *wuz up family how is everthing
> *


GOING GOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 5 2008, 11:47 AM~11264686
> *GOING GOOD.  :biggrin:
> *


cool i am headed to the shipper and to get some offica stuff


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 4 2008, 03:34 PM~11257794
> *NEED TO LEARN HOW TO COUNT ONLY 2 WICKED TOPIC ONE FOR WMW AND ONE FOR THE CA ONE  :biggrin:
> SO FAR SIGNED ON PAPER IS POOR_BOYS,MR.559 AND I AM TALKING TO A COUPLE MORE GUYS :biggrin:
> *


i'd like to be a distributor in my area, but truth is, with only 500 sq ft apartment and my 10 month dauughter, space is tight.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 5 2008, 12:10 PM~11264914
> *i'd like to be a distributor  in my area, but truth is, with only 500 sq ft apartment and my 10 month dauughter, space is  tight.
> *


you have a pm bro


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 5 2008, 11:10 AM~11264914
> *i'd like to be a distributor  in my area, but truth is, with only 500 sq ft apartment and my 10 month dauughter, space is  tight.
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

no cranks?? :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 5 2008, 07:14 PM~11268792
> *no cranks?? :dunno:
> *


cranks chrome twisted $18+ship


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 5 2008, 06:15 PM~11268807
> *cranks chrome twisted $18+ship
> *


any gold cranks??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 5 2008, 07:16 PM~11268817
> *any gold cranks??
> *


yep gold twisted $23+ship


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 5 2008, 06:20 PM~11268853
> *yep gold twisted $23+ship
> *


thnx  

im making thee list of the parts imma get :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 5 2008, 07:24 PM~11268891
> *thnx
> 
> im making thee list of the parts imma get  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 5 2008, 08:26 PM~11268911
> *ttt
> *


x2


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

whats up ?? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 5 2008, 07:40 PM~11269049
> *whats up ??  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*WICKED METAL WORKS WE HAVE IT ALL *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 5 2008, 07:20 PM~11268853
> *yep gold twisted $23+ship
> *


i was wrong i looked at the wrong price it is $20+ship :biggrin:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 5 2008, 10:16 PM~11269378
> *WICKED METAL WORKS WE HAVE IT ALL
> 
> 
> ...




dude i need them grips


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 5 2008, 08:36 PM~11269559
> *dude i need them grips
> *


hit up mitch and get some


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 5 2008, 10:56 PM~11269789
> *hit up mitch and get some
> *



what the hells that suppose to mean


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 5 2008, 08:57 PM~11269813
> *what the hells that suppose to mean
> *


poor boys is handleing all the stock parts thats why i said hit him up


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 5 2008, 10:59 PM~11269836
> *poor boys is handleing all the stock parts thats why i said hit him up
> *



bout to say damn homie... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 5 2008, 09:00 PM~11269854
> *bout to say damn homie... :biggrin:
> *


nah we all have our place here at WICKED :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 5 2008, 07:28 PM~11269471
> *i was wrong i looked at the wrong price it is $20+ship  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 5 2008, 11:03 PM~11269877
> *nah we all have our place here at WICKED  :biggrin:
> *




cool 2 more dayz homie cant wait :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 5 2008, 09:04 PM~11269895
> *cool 2 more dayz homie cant wait :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


for?


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 5 2008, 11:05 PM~11269904
> *for?
> *




hooters duh


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 5 2008, 09:05 PM~11269916
> *hooters duh
> *


thats more than 2 days away :biggrin:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 5 2008, 11:10 PM~11269972
> *thats more than 2 days away  :biggrin:
> *




naww its bout to be wed so 2 days lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 5 2008, 09:11 PM~11269986
> *naww its bout to be wed so 2 days  lol
> *


it is not this weekend it is next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 5 2008, 11:14 PM~11270010
> *it is not this weekend it is next weekend :biggrin:
> *




thought you said this weekend damn that suck i took off work this weekend


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 5 2008, 09:17 PM~11270049
> *thought you said this weekend damn that suck i took off work this weekend
> *


no cause brit works this weekend so it will not be till next weekend


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 5 2008, 11:26 PM~11270163
> *no cause brit works this weekend so it will not be till next weekend
> *




thats really sucks... what time you think?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 5 2008, 09:27 PM~11270171
> *thats really sucks...  what time you think?
> *


12-1


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 5 2008, 11:28 PM~11270182
> *12-1
> *




cool cuz i gotta be at work at 5:30


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell by that time i hope i am sitting at my crib chiloin at the pool looking at T & A


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 5 2008, 11:30 PM~11270212
> *hell by that time i hope i am sitting at my crib chiloin at the pool looking at T & A
> *




yeah an i'll be chillin with some old fucks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 5 2008, 09:41 PM~11270315
> *yeah an i'll be chillin with some old fucks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 5 2008, 11:44 PM~11270352
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




haha funny funny


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 5 2008, 08:44 PM~11270360
> *haha funny funny
> *


if you want those twisted grips let me know before i ship your package out.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 6 2008, 07:25 AM~11272858
> *ttt
> *


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 6 2008, 10:09 AM~11272782
> *if you want those twisted grips let me know before i ship your package out.
> *




i'll get them someother time i really dont need them right now


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

*HERE IS A LISTED OF MOST THE PARTS WE WILL BE CARRYING IF YOU NEED ANY OTHER PRICES JUST PM POOR_BOYS OR MYSELF FOR PRICES WE WILL BE ADDING TO THE LIST AND WE WILL BE HAVING SALES SOON AND EBAY AUCIONS SO LOOK OUT FOR THE GOOD DEALS*

*(ALLOW 5 DAYS TO PLACE ORDER)*

*forks*
20" sq twisted chrome $53.00
20" flat twisted chrome $50.00 gold $58.00
20" double sq twisted fork braces chrome $25.00
20" triple sq twisted fork braces chrome $30.00
16"-26" flat twisted fork braces chrome $20.00 gold $23.00
double twisted down crown $25.00
triple twisted down crown $30.00
flat twisted down crown chrome $20.00 gold $25.00
----------------
*seats & sissy bars*
flat twisted 90° - Chrome $25.00 gold $30.00
flat twisted str8 - chrome $25.00 GOLD $30.00
sq twisted str8/w bird cage - chrome $40.00
double sq twisted - chrome $30.00
triple sq twisted - chrome $35.00
double sq twisted 90' - chrome $35.00
triple sq twisted 90' - chrome $40.00
twisted seat post chrome - $15.00
seat posted /w birdcage $17.00
twisted seat clamp - chrome $17.00
flat twisted seat - $27.00
flat twisted seat trim $25.00
red,blue,green,purple and black 20" Banana Saddle Velour - $15.00
---------------
*TRIKE KITS*
20" or 26" trike kit $120.00
---------------
*WHEELS*
20" 72 spoke wheel set chrome $60.00 gold $80.00
20" 72 fan spoke wheel set chrome $90.00
20" 140 spoke wheel set chrome $85.00 gold $95.00
20" 140 fan spoke wheel set chrome $100.00 
white wall tires $10.00
--------------------------------
*fenders*
20" fenders chrome $11.00 gold $20.00 pair
flat twisted braces chrome $12.00 gold $15.00 pair
triple sq twisted chrome $25.00 pair
sq twisted/w birdcage $35.00
----------
twisted knock-off screw on style $20.00 each
twisted nuts knock-off $10.00 each
twisted rim ring $25.00 for pair
spear knock-offs chrome $20.00 a set gold $25.00 a set
-----------
*frames*
20" primer,red,black,blue,puprle $40.00
20" twisted frame chrome $85.00 gold $95.00
20" twisted frames red,blue and black $70.00
----------
*cont kit*
flat twisted cont kit chrome $27.00 gold $30.00
flat twisted/w bird cage chrome $45.00 gold $50.00
sq twisted $48.00
double sq twisted $50.00
----------
*goose necks*
stock chrome $6.00 gold $7.50
sq twisted chrome $30.00 
4 sq braced chrome $35.00
----------
*pedals*
flat twisted chrome $20.00 gold $25.00
double flat twisted chrome $25.00
sq twisted $25.00
Double Square Twisted Butterfly Chrome $35.00 gold $40.00
birdcage pedals $35.00
------------
*mirrors*
flat twisted green,red,blue,purple $7.50 each
sq twisted chrome green,red,blue,puprle $6.00 each gold $6.50
birdcage chrome red,clear $25.00 gold $30.00 each
double flat twisted green,red,blue,purple $13.00 each
------------
*sprockets*
lucky 7,sweat heart $9.00
twisted $30.00
triple twisted $40.00
--------------------
*handle bars*
flat twisted chrome $35.00 gold $45.00
sq twisted chrome $40.00 gold $47.00
double sq twisted chrome $45.00 
triple sq twisted chrome $55.00 gold $60.00
twisted/w birdcage chrome $47.00 gold $55.00
twisted/w birdcage and spears $60.00 gold $65.00
moon twisted bars $55.00
sparkle grips (red,green,puprle,white,blue) $3.50
twisted chrome $30.00
----------------------
*steering wheel*
chain steering wheel chrome $35.00 gold $40.00
Open twist steering wheel $48.00
Open Flat steering wheel $48.00
open single swirl $50.00
Full Square Twisted Streight Steering Wheel $53.00
Half Double Twisted Swirl $58.00
Full Double Twisted Swirl $60.00
Half Double Twisted Streight Steering Wheel $58.00


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*watch out for the homies in MODESTO,CA and PORTLAND,OR so to be repping WICKED  *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*CALLING ALL TRUE HUSTLERS,BIKE BUILDER WE ARE STILL LOOKING FOR MORE PEOPLE TO SALE IN YOUR AREA SO IF YOU WANT TO BE DOWN WITH ONE OF THE FASTEST GROWN BIKE BUSINESS GOING HIT ME UP LETS MAKE MONEY $$$$$$ *

COMING SOON THE NEW WEB-SITE


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:rant: 









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 6 2008, 08:02 PM~11278929
> *:rant:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i am sorry boss i will not do it again :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

her i heard there is a couple more people in cali that is going to be setting up at shows and reping wicked :0 :biggrin: and the new site will be up and runing hope by next month


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

kool. :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 7 2008, 07:33 AM~11282811
> *her i heard there is a couple more people in cali that is going to be setting up at shows and reping wicked  :0  :biggrin:  and the new site will be up and runing hope by next month
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Aug 7 2008, 08:49 AM~11282918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh yea we making moves :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 7 2008, 02:19 PM~11286122
> *oh yea we making moves :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH WERE STEEPING UP :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 7 2008, 03:24 PM~11286177
> *HELL YEAH WERE STEEPING UP  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

*HERE IS A LISTED OF MOST THE PARTS WE WILL BE CARRYING IF YOU NEED ANY OTHER PRICES JUST PM POOR_BOYS OR MYSELF FOR PRICES WE WILL BE ADDING TO THE LIST AND WE WILL BE HAVING SALES SOON AND EBAY AUCIONS SO LOOK OUT FOR THE GOOD DEALS*

*(ALLOW 5 DAYS TO PLACE ORDER)*

*forks*
20" sq twisted chrome $53.00
20" flat twisted chrome $50.00 gold $58.00
20" double sq twisted fork braces chrome $25.00
20" triple sq twisted fork braces chrome $30.00
16"-26" flat twisted fork braces chrome $20.00 gold $23.00
double twisted down crown $25.00
triple twisted down crown $30.00
flat twisted down crown chrome $20.00 gold $25.00
----------------
*seats & sissy bars*
flat twisted 90° - Chrome $25.00 gold $30.00
flat twisted str8 - chrome $25.00 GOLD $30.00
sq twisted str8/w bird cage - chrome $40.00
double sq twisted - chrome $30.00
triple sq twisted - chrome $35.00
double sq twisted 90' - chrome $35.00
triple sq twisted 90' - chrome $40.00
twisted seat post chrome - $15.00
seat posted /w birdcage $17.00
twisted seat clamp - chrome $17.00
flat twisted seat - $27.00
flat twisted seat trim $25.00
red,blue,green,purple and black 20" Banana Saddle Velour - $15.00
---------------
*TRIKE KITS*
20" or 26" trike kit $120.00
---------------
*WHEELS*
20" 72 spoke wheel set chrome $60.00 gold $80.00
20" 72 fan spoke wheel set chrome $90.00
20" 140 spoke wheel set chrome $85.00 gold $95.00
20" 140 fan spoke wheel set chrome $100.00 
white wall tires $10.00
--------------------------------
*fenders*
20" fenders chrome $11.00 gold $20.00 pair
flat twisted braces chrome $12.00 gold $15.00 pair
triple sq twisted chrome $25.00 pair
sq twisted/w birdcage $35.00
----------
twisted knock-off screw on style $20.00 each
twisted nuts knock-off $10.00 each
twisted rim ring $25.00 for pair
spear knock-offs chrome $20.00 a set gold $25.00 a set
-----------
*frames*
20" primer,red,black,blue,puprle $40.00
20" twisted frame chrome $85.00 gold $95.00
20" twisted frames red,blue and black $70.00
----------
*cont kit*
flat twisted cont kit chrome $27.00 gold $30.00
flat twisted/w bird cage chrome $45.00 gold $50.00
sq twisted $48.00
double sq twisted $50.00
----------
*goose necks*
stock chrome $6.00 gold $7.50
sq twisted chrome $30.00 
4 sq braced chrome $35.00
----------
*pedals*
flat twisted chrome $20.00 gold $25.00
double flat twisted chrome $25.00
sq twisted $25.00
Double Square Twisted Butterfly Chrome $35.00 gold $40.00
birdcage pedals $35.00
------------
*mirrors*
flat twisted green,red,blue,purple $7.50 each
sq twisted chrome green,red,blue,puprle $6.00 each gold $6.50
birdcage chrome red,clear $25.00 gold $30.00 each
double flat twisted green,red,blue,purple $13.00 each
------------
*sprockets*
lucky 7,sweat heart $9.00
twisted $30.00
triple twisted $40.00
--------------------
*handle bars*
flat twisted chrome $35.00 gold $45.00
sq twisted chrome $40.00 gold $47.00
double sq twisted chrome $45.00 
triple sq twisted chrome $55.00 gold $60.00
twisted/w birdcage chrome $47.00 gold $55.00
twisted/w birdcage and spears $60.00 gold $65.00
moon twisted bars $55.00
sparkle grips (red,green,puprle,white,blue) $3.50
twisted chrome $30.00
----------------------
*steering wheel*
chain steering wheel chrome $35.00 gold $40.00
Open twist steering wheel $48.00
Open Flat steering wheel $48.00
open single swirl $50.00
Full Square Twisted Streight Steering Wheel $53.00
Half Double Twisted Swirl $58.00
Full Double Twisted Swirl $60.00
Half Double Twisted Streight Steering Wheel $58.00


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 5 2008, 08:43 AM~11263562
> *LET ME GET A PRICE FOR YOU.
> *


Let me know??


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

pm sent.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:biggrin: WHAZZ UP HOMIES :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 8 2008, 02:14 PM~11295383
> *:biggrin: WHAZZ UP HOMIES  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: --EVERYBODY-- :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 8 2008, 02:59 PM~11295696
> *:wave: --EVERYBODY-- :cheesy:
> *


what u up 2 ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

NM. RELAXING. LOL. WHAT YOU DOING ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 8 2008, 03:05 PM~11295738
> *NM. RELAXING. LOL.  WHAT YOU DOING ??
> *


listenin 2 music


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 8 2008, 03:05 PM~11295744
> *listenin 2 music
> *


DID YOU STILL WANT TO ORDER THIS ??







-- :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 8 2008, 03:10 PM~11295785
> *DID YOU STILL WANT TO ORDER THIS ??
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea  lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cant wait too get my parts. :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 8 2008, 03:21 PM~11295886
> *cant wait too get my parts. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 wat u gettin ? :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 8 2008, 02:23 PM~11295898
> *:0 wat u gettin ? :cheesy:
> *


some streamers and a reflector set.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 8 2008, 03:10 PM~11295785
> *DID YOU STILL WANT TO ORDER THIS ??
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 8 2008, 03:26 PM~11295925
> *HAHAHA
> *


dont hate :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 8 2008, 02:26 PM~11295918
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


jerk.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 8 2008, 03:10 PM~11295785
> *DID YOU STILL WANT TO ORDER THIS ??
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 8 2008, 04:10 PM~11295785
> *DID YOU STILL WANT TO ORDER THIS ??
> 
> 
> ...


hey that was for my bike :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

I ORDERED 2 OF THEM. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 8 2008, 05:12 PM~11296285
> *I ORDERED 2 OF THEM.  :cheesy:
> *


OH OK I WAS ABOUT TO SAY I THOUGHT IT WAS FOR MY BIKE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

IT WILL GO GOOD WITH THE PINK STREAMERS LMFAO


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

*"THE WORLD IS OURS"*


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 8 2008, 08:32 PM~11297947
> *"THE WORLD IS OURS"
> *


u got it :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 8 2008, 09:32 PM~11297947
> *"THE WORLD IS OURS"
> *


DAMN CAN TEACH OLD DOGS NEW TRICKS LMFAO


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 8 2008, 08:38 PM~11297988
> *DAMN CAN TEACH OLD DOGS NEW TRICKS LMFAO
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 8 2008, 09:39 PM~11297994
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 8 2008, 09:41 PM~11298012
> *:uh:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 8 2008, 04:12 PM~11296285
> *I ORDERED 2 OF THEM.  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 8 2008, 10:49 PM~11298521
> *:cheesy:
> *


none for you lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 8 2008, 09:57 PM~11298573
> *none for you lol
> *


LOL HELL NAH I DONT EVEN WANT THAT PIECE OF [email protected]#$ LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 8 2008, 11:00 PM~11298601
> *LOL HELL NAH I DONT EVEN WANT THAT PIECE OF [email protected]#$ LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 8 2008, 10:17 PM~11298740
> *:biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: WHATS UP EVERYBODY ??


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

*HERE IS A LISTED OF MOST THE PARTS WE WILL BE CARRYING IF YOU NEED ANY OTHER PRICES JUST PM POOR_BOYS OR MYSELF FOR PRICES WE WILL BE ADDING TO THE LIST AND WE WILL BE HAVING SALES SOON AND EBAY AUCIONS SO LOOK OUT FOR THE GOOD DEALS*

*(ALLOW 5 DAYS TO PLACE ORDER)*

*forks*
20" sq twisted chrome $53.00
20" flat twisted chrome $50.00 gold $58.00
20" double sq twisted fork braces chrome $25.00
20" triple sq twisted fork braces chrome $30.00
16"-26" flat twisted fork braces chrome $20.00 gold $23.00
double twisted down crown $25.00
triple twisted down crown $30.00
flat twisted down crown chrome $20.00 gold $25.00
----------------
*seats & sissy bars*
flat twisted 90° - Chrome $25.00 gold $30.00
flat twisted str8 - chrome $25.00 GOLD $30.00
sq twisted str8/w bird cage - chrome $40.00
double sq twisted - chrome $30.00
triple sq twisted - chrome $35.00
double sq twisted 90' - chrome $35.00
triple sq twisted 90' - chrome $40.00
twisted seat post chrome - $15.00
seat posted /w birdcage $17.00
twisted seat clamp - chrome $17.00
flat twisted seat - $27.00
flat twisted seat trim $25.00
red,blue,green,purple and black 20" Banana Saddle Velour - $15.00
---------------
*TRIKE KITS*
20" or 26" trike kit $120.00
---------------
*WHEELS*
20" 72 spoke wheel set chrome $60.00 gold $80.00
20" 72 fan spoke wheel set chrome $90.00
20" 140 spoke wheel set chrome $85.00 gold $95.00
20" 140 fan spoke wheel set chrome $100.00 
white wall tires $10.00
--------------------------------
*fenders*
20" fenders chrome $11.00 gold $20.00 pair
flat twisted braces chrome $12.00 gold $15.00 pair
triple sq twisted chrome $25.00 pair
sq twisted/w birdcage $35.00
----------
twisted knock-off screw on style $20.00 each
twisted nuts knock-off $10.00 each
twisted rim ring $25.00 for pair
spear knock-offs chrome $20.00 a set gold $25.00 a set
-----------
*frames*
20" primer,red,black,blue,puprle $40.00
20" twisted frame chrome $85.00 gold $95.00
20" twisted frames red,blue and black $70.00
----------
*cont kit*
flat twisted cont kit chrome $27.00 gold $30.00
flat twisted/w bird cage chrome $45.00 gold $50.00
sq twisted $48.00
double sq twisted $50.00
----------
*goose necks*
stock chrome $6.00 gold $7.50
sq twisted chrome $30.00 
4 sq braced chrome $35.00
----------
*pedals*
flat twisted chrome $20.00 gold $25.00
double flat twisted chrome $25.00
sq twisted $25.00
Double Square Twisted Butterfly Chrome $35.00 gold $40.00
birdcage pedals $35.00
------------
*mirrors*
flat twisted green,red,blue,purple $7.50 each
sq twisted chrome green,red,blue,puprle $6.00 each gold $6.50
birdcage chrome red,clear $25.00 gold $30.00 each
double flat twisted green,red,blue,purple $13.00 each
------------
*sprockets*
lucky 7,sweat heart $9.00
twisted $30.00
triple twisted $40.00
--------------------
*handle bars*
flat twisted chrome $35.00 gold $45.00
sq twisted chrome $40.00 gold $47.00
double sq twisted chrome $45.00 
triple sq twisted chrome $55.00 gold $60.00
twisted/w birdcage chrome $47.00 gold $55.00
twisted/w birdcage and spears $60.00 gold $65.00
moon twisted bars $55.00
sparkle grips (red,green,puprle,white,blue) $3.50
twisted chrome $30.00
----------------------
*steering wheel*
chain steering wheel chrome $35.00 gold $40.00
Open twist steering wheel $48.00
Open Flat steering wheel $48.00
open single swirl $50.00
Full Square Twisted Streight Steering Wheel $53.00
Half Double Twisted Swirl $58.00
Full Double Twisted Swirl $60.00
Half Double Twisted Streight Steering Wheel $58.00


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

damn my parts were shipped fast from the distributer. 3 days.  


hey mitch is tommorow ok to pick them up?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 9 2008, 08:31 PM~11303239
> *damn my parts were shipped fast from the distributer. 3 days.
> hey mitch is tommorow ok to pick them up?
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 9 2008, 06:31 PM~11303241
> *
> *


yep ordered tuesday and mitch got them thursday.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 9 2008, 08:34 PM~11303254
> *yep ordered tuesday and mitch got them thursday.
> *


THATS HOW WE GET DOWN FAST SHIPPING LOW PRICES :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 9 2008, 06:40 PM~11303276
> *THATS HOW WE GET DOWN FAST SHIPPING LOW PRICES :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hellz yeah


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 9 2008, 07:31 PM~11303239
> *damn my parts were shipped fast from the distributer. 3 days.
> hey mitch is tommorow ok to pick them up?
> *


yes you can. :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DO yall take credit cards? LMK ASAP!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 11:56 PM~11304384
> *DO yall take credit cards? LMK ASAP!!!!!!
> *


not yet we are soon to be taken credit cards i am just shopping around for teh best company to use


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 10 2008, 01:00 AM~11304403
> *not yet we are soon to be taken credit cards i am just shopping around for teh best company to use
> *


 :angry: 

I need some shit ASAP.  LMK. I have a list. But Mitch hit me up. Ill talk to him on it.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2008, 12:11 AM~11304459
> *:angry:
> 
> I need some shit ASAP.    LMK. I have a list. But Mitch hit me up. Ill talk to him on it.
> *


yea we i should have it up and running this week


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 10 2008, 01:17 AM~11304499
> *yea we i should have it up and running this week
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2008, 12:25 AM~11304547
> *
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 10 2008, 12:13 PM~11306303
> *:wave:
> *


WUZ UP FAM


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

nm. you go shopping yet ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 10 2008, 06:19 PM~11308333
> *nm. you go shopping yet ??
> *


yep $300 :angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 10 2008, 05:20 PM~11308342
> *yep $300  :angry:
> *


 :0 omg :0 lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 10 2008, 06:22 PM~11308351
> *:0 omg :0 lol
> *


yea nad i still have to buy books for them


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 10 2008, 05:23 PM~11308355
> *yea nad i still have to buy books for them
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea got to love having 2 kids fuck next time i will get a dog lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

2 Members: STR8_CLOWN'N, *1ofaknd*

wuz up ryan :wave: :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 10 2008, 05:28 PM~11308393
> *yea got to love having 2 kids fuck next time i will get a dog lol
> *


lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

JIMMY CARTER: WHY YOU YELLOW BELLIED........


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

*** WEEKLY SPECIAL *** THIS WEEKS SPECIAL IS: TRIPLE SQ. TWISTED SEAT POST CLAMP. $20.00-SHIPPED.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

*** WEEKLY SPECIAL *** THIS WEEKS SPECIAL IS: TRIPLE SQ. TWISTED SEAT POST CLAMP. $20.00-SHIPPED.












:cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 11 2008, 10:45 AM~11313906
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ***  THIS WEEKS SPECIAL IS: TRIPLE SQ. TWISTED SEAT POST CLAMP. $20.00-SHIPPED.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

wmw


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 11 2008, 03:10 PM~11316138
> *wmw
> *


how you like your parts?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 11 2008, 01:12 PM~11316149
> *how you like your parts?
> *


i had to work. good ol pal mitch is gonna bring them tommorow.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 11 2008, 03:17 PM~11316189
> *i had to work. good ol pal mitch is gonna bring them tommorow.
> *


hell now that is service bro WMW #1


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 11 2008, 01:21 PM~11316227
> *hell now that is service bro  WMW #1
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wmw is holding it down in CALI :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 12 2008, 12:25 AM~11321696
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

*** WEEKLY SPECIAL *** THIS WEEKS SPECIAL IS: TRIPLE SQ. TWISTED SEAT POST CLAMP. $20.00-SHIPPED.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

*HERE IS A LISTED OF MOST THE PARTS WE WILL BE CARRYING IF YOU NEED ANY OTHER PRICES JUST PM POOR_BOYS OR MYSELF FOR PRICES WE WILL BE ADDING TO THE LIST AND WE WILL BE HAVING SALES SOON AND EBAY AUCIONS SO LOOK OUT FOR THE GOOD DEALS*

*(ALLOW 5 DAYS TO PLACE ORDER)*

*forks*
20" sq twisted chrome $53.00
20" flat twisted chrome $50.00 gold $58.00
20" double sq twisted fork braces chrome $25.00
20" triple sq twisted fork braces chrome $30.00
16"-26" flat twisted fork braces chrome $20.00 gold $23.00
double twisted down crown $25.00
triple twisted down crown $30.00
flat twisted down crown chrome $20.00 gold $25.00
----------------
*seats & sissy bars*
flat twisted 90° - Chrome $25.00 gold $30.00
flat twisted str8 - chrome $25.00 GOLD $30.00
sq twisted str8/w bird cage - chrome $40.00
double sq twisted - chrome $30.00
triple sq twisted - chrome $35.00
double sq twisted 90' - chrome $35.00
triple sq twisted 90' - chrome $40.00
twisted seat post chrome - $15.00
seat posted /w birdcage $17.00
twisted seat clamp - chrome $17.00
flat twisted seat - $27.00
flat twisted seat trim $25.00
red,blue,green,purple and black 20" Banana Saddle Velour - $15.00
---------------
*TRIKE KITS*
20" or 26" trike kit $120.00
---------------
*WHEELS*
20" 72 spoke wheel set chrome $60.00 gold $80.00
20" 72 fan spoke wheel set chrome $90.00
20" 140 spoke wheel set chrome $85.00 gold $95.00
20" 140 fan spoke wheel set chrome $100.00 
white wall tires $10.00
--------------------------------
*fenders*
20" fenders chrome $11.00 gold $20.00 pair
flat twisted braces chrome $12.00 gold $15.00 pair
triple sq twisted chrome $25.00 pair
sq twisted/w birdcage $35.00
----------
twisted knock-off screw on style $20.00 each
twisted nuts knock-off $10.00 each
twisted rim ring $25.00 for pair
spear knock-offs chrome $20.00 a set gold $25.00 a set
-----------
*frames*
20" primer,red,black,blue,puprle $40.00
20" twisted frame chrome $85.00 gold $95.00
20" twisted frames red,blue and black $70.00
----------
*cont kit*
flat twisted cont kit chrome $27.00 gold $30.00
flat twisted/w bird cage chrome $45.00 gold $50.00
sq twisted $48.00
double sq twisted $50.00
----------
*goose necks*
stock chrome $6.00 gold $7.50
sq twisted chrome $30.00 
4 sq braced chrome $35.00
----------
*pedals*
flat twisted chrome $20.00 gold $25.00
double flat twisted chrome $25.00
sq twisted $25.00
Double Square Twisted Butterfly Chrome $35.00 gold $40.00
birdcage pedals $35.00
------------
*mirrors*
flat twisted green,red,blue,purple $7.50 each
sq twisted chrome green,red,blue,puprle $6.00 each gold $6.50
birdcage chrome red,clear $25.00 gold $30.00 each
double flat twisted green,red,blue,purple $13.00 each
------------
*sprockets*
lucky 7,sweat heart $9.00
twisted $30.00
triple twisted $40.00
--------------------
*handle bars*
flat twisted chrome $35.00 gold $45.00
sq twisted chrome $40.00 gold $47.00
double sq twisted chrome $45.00 
triple sq twisted chrome $55.00 gold $60.00
twisted/w birdcage chrome $47.00 gold $55.00
twisted/w birdcage and spears $60.00 gold $65.00
moon twisted bars $55.00
sparkle grips (red,green,puprle,white,blue) $3.50
twisted chrome $30.00
----------------------
*steering wheel*
chain steering wheel chrome $35.00 gold $40.00
Open twist steering wheel $48.00
Open Flat steering wheel $48.00
open single swirl $50.00
Full Square Twisted Streight Steering Wheel $53.00
Half Double Twisted Swirl $58.00
Full Double Twisted Swirl $60.00
Half Double Twisted Streight Steering Wheel $58.00


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 12 2008, 04:01 PM~11326775
> *
> *


I SAID


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i just got my wicked parts! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 12 2008, 04:02 PM~11326779
> *I SAID
> 
> 
> ...


fine


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 12 2008, 04:02 PM~11326781
> *i just got my wicked parts! :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 12 2008, 04:02 PM~11326781
> *i just got my wicked parts! :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 12 2008, 04:03 PM~11326791
> *fine
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 12 2008, 04:04 PM~11326800
> *LOL  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 12 2008, 04:02 PM~11326781
> *i just got my wicked parts! :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT WAS FAST. :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 12 2008, 03:04 PM~11326796
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 12 2008, 04:05 PM~11326811
> *THAT WAS FAST.  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:yessad: :nosad: :no: :yes: :|


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 12 2008, 05:02 PM~11326781
> *i just got my wicked parts! :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 12 2008, 05:02 PM~11326781
> *i just got my wicked parts! :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


leave good feedback in the feedback topics


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 12 2008, 06:23 PM~11327856
> *leave good feedback in the feedback topics
> *


he did. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 12 2008, 07:34 PM~11327938
> *he did.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 12 2008, 05:34 PM~11327938
> *he did.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ttt for the best place to get all your lowrider bike needs :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 12 2008, 09:17 PM~11328856
> *ttt for the best place to get all your lowrider bike needs  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 12 2008, 08:19 PM~11328874
> *  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*THIS IS A WICKED WORLD* :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 12 2008, 09:40 PM~11329054
> *THIS IS A WICKED WORLD :biggrin:
> *


hell yea it is IT IS OUR WORLD


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 12 2008, 08:56 PM~11329232
> *hell yea it is IT IS OUR WORLD
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 12 2008, 09:57 PM~11329246
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 12 2008, 10:56 PM~11329232
> *hell yea it is IT IS OUR WORLD
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 12 2008, 10:01 PM~11329294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 12 2008, 10:01 PM~11329294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

we will have the last laugh :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

*HERE IS A LISTED OF MOST THE PARTS WE WILL BE CARRYING IF YOU NEED ANY OTHER PRICES JUST PM POOR_BOYS OR MYSELF FOR PRICES WE WILL BE ADDING TO THE LIST AND WE WILL BE HAVING SALES SOON AND EBAY AUCIONS SO LOOK OUT FOR THE GOOD DEALS*

*(ALLOW 5 DAYS TO PLACE ORDER)*

*forks*
20" sq twisted chrome $53.00
20" flat twisted chrome $50.00 gold $58.00
20" double sq twisted fork braces chrome $25.00
20" triple sq twisted fork braces chrome $30.00
16"-26" flat twisted fork braces chrome $20.00 gold $23.00
double twisted down crown $25.00
triple twisted down crown $30.00
flat twisted down crown chrome $20.00 gold $25.00
----------------
*seats & sissy bars*
flat twisted 90° - Chrome $25.00 gold $30.00
flat twisted str8 - chrome $25.00 GOLD $30.00
sq twisted str8/w bird cage - chrome $40.00
double sq twisted - chrome $30.00
triple sq twisted - chrome $35.00
double sq twisted 90' - chrome $35.00
triple sq twisted 90' - chrome $40.00
twisted seat post chrome - $15.00
seat posted /w birdcage $17.00
twisted seat clamp - chrome $17.00
flat twisted seat - $27.00
flat twisted seat trim $25.00
red,blue,green,purple and black 20" Banana Saddle Velour - $15.00
---------------
*TRIKE KITS*
20" or 26" trike kit $120.00
---------------
*WHEELS*
20" 72 spoke wheel set chrome $60.00 gold $80.00
20" 72 fan spoke wheel set chrome $90.00
20" 140 spoke wheel set chrome $85.00 gold $95.00
20" 140 fan spoke wheel set chrome $100.00 
white wall tires $10.00
--------------------------------
*fenders*
20" fenders chrome $11.00 gold $20.00 pair
flat twisted braces chrome $12.00 gold $15.00 pair
triple sq twisted chrome $25.00 pair
sq twisted/w birdcage $35.00
----------
twisted knock-off screw on style $20.00 each
twisted nuts knock-off $10.00 each
twisted rim ring $25.00 for pair
spear knock-offs chrome $20.00 a set gold $25.00 a set
-----------
*frames*
20" primer,red,black,blue,puprle $40.00
20" twisted frame chrome $85.00 gold $95.00
20" twisted frames red,blue and black $70.00
----------
*cont kit*
flat twisted cont kit chrome $27.00 gold $30.00
flat twisted/w bird cage chrome $45.00 gold $50.00
sq twisted $48.00
double sq twisted $50.00
----------
*goose necks*
stock chrome $6.00 gold $7.50
sq twisted chrome $30.00 
4 sq braced chrome $35.00
----------
*pedals*
flat twisted chrome $20.00 gold $25.00
double flat twisted chrome $25.00
sq twisted $25.00
Double Square Twisted Butterfly Chrome $35.00 gold $40.00
birdcage pedals $35.00
------------
*mirrors*
flat twisted green,red,blue,purple $7.50 each
sq twisted chrome green,red,blue,puprle $6.00 each gold $6.50
birdcage chrome red,clear $25.00 gold $30.00 each
double flat twisted green,red,blue,purple $13.00 each
------------
*sprockets*
lucky 7,sweat heart $9.00
twisted $30.00
triple twisted $40.00
--------------------
*handle bars*
flat twisted chrome $35.00 gold $45.00
sq twisted chrome $40.00 gold $47.00
double sq twisted chrome $45.00 
triple sq twisted chrome $55.00 gold $60.00
twisted/w birdcage chrome $47.00 gold $55.00
twisted/w birdcage and spears $60.00 gold $65.00
moon twisted bars $55.00
sparkle grips (red,green,puprle,white,blue) $3.50
twisted chrome $30.00
----------------------
*steering wheel*
chain steering wheel chrome $35.00 gold $40.00
Open twist steering wheel $48.00
Open Flat steering wheel $48.00
open single swirl $50.00
Full Square Twisted Streight Steering Wheel $53.00
Half Double Twisted Swirl $58.00
Full Double Twisted Swirl $60.00
Half Double Twisted Streight Steering Wheel $58.00


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*NOTE TO ALL LAYITLOW PEOPLE THE PRICES WE POST UP IS FOR LAYITLOW ONLY THE WEB_SITE WILL BE HIGHER JUST ONE MORE WAY WE ARE LOOKING OUT FOR ALL THE LAYITLOW HOMIES*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

GES!


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 13 2008, 01:55 AM~11330685
> *NOTE TO ALL LAYITLOW PEOPLE THE PRICES WE POST UP IS FOR LAYITLOW ONLY THE WEB_SITE WILL BE HIGHER JUST ONE MORE WAY WE ARE LOOKING OUT FOR ALL THE LAYITLOW HOMIES
> *




kiss ass lmao


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 13 2008, 12:36 AM~11330965
> *kiss ass  lmao
> *


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 13 2008, 01:05 AM~11331099
> *:wave:
> *


what it do bro


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 13 2008, 12:06 AM~11331103
> *what it do bro
> *


nuthin just chillin........what u doin ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

shit getting ready to go to bed have to wake up at 6 to get the kids ready for school


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 13 2008, 12:16 AM~11331147
> *shit getting ready to go to bed have to wake up at 6 to get the kids ready for school
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 13 2008, 01:34 AM~11331212
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 13 2008, 12:42 AM~11331231
> *:biggrin:
> *


get your ass 2 sleep lol :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 13 2008, 01:49 AM~11331253
> *get your ass 2 sleep lol  :biggrin:
> *


i am in a sec :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 13 2008, 01:08 AM~11331300
> *i am in a sec :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pedalscraper22 (May 16, 2008)

Bout to drop 225 on your parts, great prices :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT for china parts :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2008, 09:05 AM~11332693
> *TTT for china parts  :cheesy:
> *


YES, NOT EVERYBODY CAN AFFORD KUSTOM PARTS.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2008, 09:05 AM~11332693
> *TTT for china parts  :cheesy:
> *


FUCK CHINA THIS IS STOCK PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 13 2008, 08:53 PM~11333520
> *
> *


x2


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 13 2008, 10:53 AM~11333520
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 13 2008, 01:02 PM~11334588
> *:uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 13 2008, 08:39 AM~11332926
> *YES, NOT EVERYBODY CAN AFFORD KUSTOM PARTS.
> *


got that right...with my medical bills rackin up, the fuckin economy...hey, as long as it satisfies the buyer, that's all that matters.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 13 2008, 11:54 PM~11339909
> *got that right...with my medical bills rackin up, the fuckin economy...hey, as long as it satisfies the buyer, that's all that matters.
> *


 :yes: :yes: i know what you mean my gf sick and we have spent close to 9500 in the past 3 months and owe 4000+ more it really sucks cause they can not tell us what is wrong with her :angry:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

the docs just kept me in the hospital and were like  :dunno: and 5 days later bill was at $48,000. thank god i have some insurance to cover SOME of the bill.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 14 2008, 12:04 AM~11339971
> *the docs just kept me in the hospital and were like   :dunno: and 5 days later bill was at $48,000. thank god i have some insurance to cover SOME of the bill.
> *


yea she just texted me and now she can not breath her chast is getting tight it sucks really and we do not have insurance with her job cause it is crazy high :angry:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

DAMMMM 5 days 48000 thats crazy :loco: thank god it ain't like that here! we have social security or something like that wich means we pay less for medical help and stuff like that


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 14 2008, 06:17 AM~11340870
> *DAMMMM 5 days 48000 thats crazy  :loco:  thank god it ain't like that here! we have social security or something like that wich means we pay less for medical help and stuff like that
> *


yea we need shit like that here lol :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT for China parts


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2008, 09:43 AM~11342159
> *TTT for STOCK parts
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 14 2008, 10:41 AM~11343197
> *
> *


CHINA.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 14 2008, 11:58 AM~11343388
> *CHINA.
> *


HAHAHA FUCK CHINA


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 14 2008, 11:03 AM~11343430
> *HAHAHA FUCK CHINA
> *


meh.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS AGAIN TO THE POORBOYS I GOT MY STOCK PARTS QUICK AND WRAPPED UP NICELY :cheesy: TTT FOR WMW


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*FUCK PEE NUTS :angry: * :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## Pedalscraper22 (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 14 2008, 12:03 PM~11343430
> *HAHAHA FUCK CHINA
> *


Damn right, they cheaters! Using like 12 year old girls in the Olympics! http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/27/sports/o...27gymnasts.html

.....16 my ass!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pedalscraper22_@Aug 14 2008, 05:11 PM~11346158
> *Damn right, they cheaters! Using like 12 year old girls in the Olympics! http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/27/sports/o...27gymnasts.html
> 
> .....16 my ass!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 12 2008, 09:18 AM~11323519
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ***  THIS WEEKS SPECIAL IS: TRIPLE SQ. TWISTED SEAT POST CLAMP. $20.00-SHIPPED.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hello everyone


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

I AM NOW SPONSORING THE ** *AZTECAS CC / BC* ** :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 16 2008, 07:54 AM~11358037
> *I AM NOW SPONSORING THE  ** AZTECAS CC / BC **    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 making moves


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 16 2008, 06:54 AM~11358037
> *I AM NOW SPONSORING THE  ** AZTECAS CC / BC **    :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: --------


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 4 2008, 05:29 PM~11257163
> *there added
> and no whoreing this topic ok guys
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Is there going to be a topic for every distribution?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2008, 11:00 AM~11364666
> *Is there going to be a topic for every distribution?
> *


THIS IS THE ONLY ONE.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2008, 12:00 PM~11364666
> *Is there going to be a topic for every distribution?
> *


nope


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

so wheres the video you did i havent seen it yet


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Aug 17 2008, 12:55 PM~11365335
> *so wheres the video you did i havent seen it yet
> *


ITS IN THE WICKED TOPIC.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Aug 17 2008, 01:55 PM~11365335
> *so wheres the video you did i havent seen it yet
> *


here you go


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sup.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 17 2008, 01:28 PM~11365495
> *sup.
> *


 :wave: wat u doin ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 17 2008, 02:28 PM~11365495
> *sup.
> *


damn i thought you would be at the super show?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 17 2008, 12:32 PM~11365514
> *damn i thought you would be at the super show?
> *


dont remind me.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 17 2008, 02:35 PM~11365531
> *dont remind me.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 17 2008, 12:29 PM~11365503
> *:wave: wat u doin ?
> *


just on lil.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 17 2008, 01:37 PM~11365549
> *just on lil.
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

***WEEEKLY SPECIAL*** TWISTED GOOSENECKS-- $33.00-SHIPPED--







--


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 18 2008, 07:08 AM~11370298
> ****WEEEKLY SPECIAL***  TWISTED GOOSENECKS-- $33.00-SHIPPED--
> 
> 
> ...


hell of a deal bro


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 18 2008, 04:01 PM~11374900
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 18 2008, 06:08 AM~11370298
> ****WEEEKLY SPECIAL***  TWISTED GOOSENECKS-- $33.00-SHIPPED--
> 
> 
> ...


A GOOD ASS PRICE :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

only the best at WICKED :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 19 2008, 12:03 AM~11379396
> *only the best at WICKED  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

YOU GUYS SHOULD MAKE GOOD DEALS ON THE FORKS :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 18 2008, 04:29 PM~11375138
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


wats up ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Aug 19 2008, 12:35 AM~11379566
> *YOU GUYS SHOULD MAKE GOOD DEALS ON THE FORKS :biggrin:
> *


soon :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Aug 18 2008, 11:35 PM~11379566
> *YOU GUYS SHOULD MAKE GOOD DEALS ON THE FORKS :biggrin:
> *


maybe next week. 
:dunno:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 18 2008, 10:41 PM~11379228
> *A GOOD ASS PRICE  :cheesy:
> *


i would like a pair .....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 18 2008, 06:08 AM~11370298
> ****WEEEKLY SPECIAL***  TWISTED GOOSENECKS-- $33.00-SHIPPED--
> 
> 
> ...


can you get thoughs engraved ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 19 2008, 04:23 PM~11384683
> *TTT
> *


WTF why would you TTT a topic that at the top :angry: :uh:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 18 2008, 06:08 AM~11370298
> ****WEEEKLY SPECIAL***  TWISTED GOOSENECKS-- $33.00-SHIPPED--
> 
> 
> ...


---each


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

how much for just one with engraving ?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 20 2008, 01:25 AM~11384706
> *WTF why would you TTT a topic that at the top  :angry:  :uh:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 19 2008, 04:28 PM~11384742
> *how much for just one with engraving ?
> *


it would be cheaper for you if you bought it and had your bro from RO chad engrave it just looking out for you bro


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

OR CADILLAC JAY.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 19 2008, 05:25 PM~11384706
> *WTF why would you TTT a topic that at the top  :angry:  :uh:
> *


fuck does it matter. its on top
TTT :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Pedalscraper22 (May 16, 2008)

Just bought some parts off you guys, great prices! :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pedalscraper22_@Aug 19 2008, 10:04 PM~11388746
> *Just bought some parts off you guys, great prices! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

yes, you did. an yes, they are. :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT for China parts


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS DOWN ?? :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

*HERE IS A LISTED OF MOST THE PARTS WE WILL BE CARRYING IF YOU NEED ANY OTHER PRICES JUST PM POOR_BOYS OR MYSELF FOR PRICES WE WILL BE ADDING TO THE LIST AND WE WILL BE HAVING SALES SOON AND EBAY AUCIONS SO LOOK OUT FOR THE GOOD DEALS*

*(ALLOW 5 DAYS TO PLACE ORDER)*

*forks*
20" sq twisted chrome $53.00
20" flat twisted chrome $50.00 gold $58.00
20" double sq twisted fork braces chrome $25.00
20" triple sq twisted fork braces chrome $30.00
16"-26" flat twisted fork braces chrome $20.00 gold $23.00
double twisted down crown $25.00
triple twisted down crown $30.00
flat twisted down crown chrome $20.00 gold $25.00
----------------
*seats & sissy bars*
flat twisted 90° - Chrome $25.00 gold $30.00
flat twisted str8 - chrome $25.00 GOLD $30.00
sq twisted str8/w bird cage - chrome $40.00
double sq twisted - chrome $30.00
triple sq twisted - chrome $35.00
double sq twisted 90' - chrome $35.00
triple sq twisted 90' - chrome $40.00
twisted seat post chrome - $15.00
seat posted /w birdcage $17.00
twisted seat clamp - chrome $17.00
flat twisted seat - $27.00
flat twisted seat trim $25.00
red,blue,green,purple and black 20" Banana Saddle Velour - $15.00
---------------
*TRIKE KITS*
20" or 26" trike kit $120.00
---------------
*WHEELS*
20" 72 spoke wheel set chrome $60.00 gold $80.00
20" 72 fan spoke wheel set chrome $90.00
20" 140 spoke wheel set chrome $85.00 gold $95.00
20" 140 fan spoke wheel set chrome $100.00 
white wall tires $10.00
--------------------------------
*fenders*
20" fenders chrome $11.00 gold $20.00 pair
flat twisted braces chrome $12.00 gold $15.00 pair
triple sq twisted chrome $25.00 pair
sq twisted/w birdcage $35.00
----------
twisted knock-off screw on style $20.00 each
twisted nuts knock-off $10.00 each
twisted rim ring $25.00 for pair
spear knock-offs chrome $20.00 a set gold $25.00 a set
-----------
*frames*
20" primer,red,black,blue,puprle $40.00
20" twisted frame chrome $85.00 gold $95.00
20" twisted frames red,blue and black $70.00
----------
*cont kit*
flat twisted cont kit chrome $27.00 gold $30.00
flat twisted/w bird cage chrome $45.00 gold $50.00
sq twisted $48.00
double sq twisted $50.00
----------
*goose necks*
stock chrome $6.00 gold $7.50
sq twisted chrome $30.00 
4 sq braced chrome $35.00
----------
*pedals*
flat twisted chrome $20.00 gold $25.00
double flat twisted chrome $25.00
sq twisted $25.00
Double Square Twisted Butterfly Chrome $35.00 gold $40.00
birdcage pedals $35.00
------------
*mirrors*
flat twisted green,red,blue,purple $7.50 each
sq twisted chrome green,red,blue,puprle $6.00 each gold $6.50
birdcage chrome red,clear $25.00 gold $30.00 each
double flat twisted green,red,blue,purple $13.00 each
------------
*sprockets*
lucky 7,sweat heart $9.00
twisted $30.00
triple twisted $40.00
--------------------
*handle bars*
flat twisted chrome $35.00 gold $45.00
sq twisted chrome $40.00 gold $47.00
double sq twisted chrome $45.00 
triple sq twisted chrome $55.00 gold $60.00
twisted/w birdcage chrome $47.00 gold $55.00
twisted/w birdcage and spears $60.00 gold $65.00
moon twisted bars $55.00
sparkle grips (red,green,puprle,white,blue) $3.50
twisted chrome $30.00
----------------------
*steering wheel*
chain steering wheel chrome $35.00 gold $40.00
Open twist steering wheel $48.00
Open Flat steering wheel $48.00
open single swirl $50.00
Full Square Twisted Streight Steering Wheel $53.00
Half Double Twisted Swirl $58.00
Full Double Twisted Swirl $60.00
Half Double Twisted Streight Steering Wheel $58.00


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT for China Parts


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 20 2008, 05:55 PM~11396687
> *TTT for China Parts
> *


x2


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 21 2008, 03:48 PM~11405046
> *wuz up family
> *


nuthin wat u doin ?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

sup can i get a price shipped for four twisted fender braces to porterville ca 93257.. also can i see pics of the gold ones by any chance ive never seen gold fender braces


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

AND


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 20 2008, 06:55 PM~11396687
> *TTT for China Parts
> *


AMEN HOMIE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 20 2008, 12:00 PM~11393659
> *HERE IS A LISTED OF MOST THE PARTS WE WILL BE CARRYING IF YOU NEED ANY OTHER PRICES JUST PM POOR_BOYS OR MYSELF FOR PRICES WE WILL BE ADDING TO THE LIST AND WE WILL BE HAVING SALES SOON AND EBAY AUCIONS SO LOOK OUT FOR THE GOOD DEALS
> 
> (ALLOW 5 DAYS TO PLACE ORDER)
> ...


SHOW ME PICTURES OF THE GOLD AN CHROME TWISTED STEERING WHEEL .


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

show pic of every thing lol


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 22 2008, 04:12 PM~11413746
> *show pic of every thing lol
> *


 :loco: :tongue: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 22 2008, 04:52 PM~11414462
> *:loco:  :tongue:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP FAMILIA :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

not much bro. hows the bike going ?? :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 22 2008, 08:04 PM~11415895
> *WHAZZ UP FAMILIA  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE QUE AS ECHO


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## Pedalscraper22 (May 16, 2008)

You guys sell twisted spokes? :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

pm sent.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

how much for gold triple twisted sissy bar and gold triple twisted handle bars shipped to 91335? :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 23 2008, 02:55 PM~11420066
> *how much for gold triple twisted sissy bar and gold triple twisted handle bars shipped to 91335?  :0
> *


PM SENT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up mitch how is business going :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 24 2008, 02:16 AM~11423232
> *wuz up mitch how is business going :biggrin:
> *


ima buy some parts off him :0 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 24 2008, 02:18 AM~11423240
> *hell yea
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 24 2008, 02:17 AM~11423236
> *ima buy some parts off him  :0  :cheesy:
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 24 2008, 06:33 AM~11423499
> *  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

J/P WITH YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 24 2008, 11:13 AM~11424409
> *J/P WITH YOU.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 18 2008, 06:08 AM~11370298
> ****WEEEKLY SPECIAL***  TWISTED GOOSENECKS-- $33.00-SHIPPED--
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 24 2008, 07:40 PM~11426714
> *
> *


so whats next week sale


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

*** WEEKLY SPECIAL *** TWISTED HAND GRIPS $30--SHIPPED


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 SO WHERES THE SPECIAL ON ANTENNAS COMING  :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 25 2008, 11:05 AM~11431930
> *:0  SO WHERES THE SPECIAL ON ANTENNAS COMING    :biggrin:
> *


NEXT YEAR. 
:dunno:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 25 2008, 11:05 AM~11431930
> *:0  SO WHERES THE SPECIAL ON ANTENNAS COMING    :biggrin:
> *


how about never u cheap basterd :angry: lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 25 2008, 06:20 AM~11429991
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ***  TWISTED HAND GRIPS  $30--SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 25 2008, 11:30 AM~11432240
> *how about never u cheap basterd  :angry:  lol j/k  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Aug 25 2008, 11:18 AM~11432100-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YOU :angry: 


:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Aug 25 2008, 12:57 PM~11433023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 25 2008, 12:30 PM~11432240
> *how about never u cheap basterd  :angry:  lol j/k  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 25 2008, 03:33 PM~11434428
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

YOUR GOING TO PISS OFF GEORGE TALKING LIKE THAT. :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

IF YOU CAN TRY TO MAKE THE RENO OR VEGAS SHOW .....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

???


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Aug 25 2008, 03:24 PM~11434320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Aug 25 2008, 04:17 PM~11434885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS UP ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 26 2008, 05:47 AM~11440064
> *WHATS UP ??
> *


nuthin wat u doin ?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

geting a package ready to ship.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 26 2008, 01:11 PM~11443035
> *geting a package ready to ship.
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 25 2008, 05:20 AM~11429991
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ***  TWISTED HAND GRIPS  $30--SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family well monday we will be back to normal bro lest make some money


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 27 2008, 03:24 PM~11453640
> *wuz up family well monday we will be back to normal bro lest make some money
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 27 2008, 03:24 PM~11453640
> *wuz up family well monday we will be back to normal bro lest make some money
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 27 2008, 05:06 PM~11454028
> *:thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i have been side tracked with her now i know she is going to be ok i am ready to get back to the swing of thangs


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THATS GOOD HOMIE THAT SHES GETTING BETTER


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 27 2008, 05:14 PM~11454730
> *THATS GOOD HOMIE THAT SHES GETTING BETTER
> *


x2


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 27 2008, 05:14 PM~11454739
> *x2
> *


 X3


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thanks homies yea now i can get my mind back on business :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT for China parts. Lets help support this year's Olympics by buying from their country :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2008, 08:35 PM~11456639
> *TTT for China parts.  Lets help support this year's Olympics by buying from their country :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 27 2008, 09:26 PM~11457136
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Support Beijing peeps! :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 06:45 AM~11459146
> *Support Beijing peeps! :thumbsup:
> *


 SUPPORT USA :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 28 2008, 09:15 AM~11459699
> *SUPPORT USA  :thumbsup:
> *


support clowns with green hair. :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 10:08 AM~11460523
> *support clowns with green hair. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 10:08 AM~11460523
> *support clowns with green hair. :0
> *


HAHAHAH


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP FAMILIA :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 28 2008, 11:58 AM~11461472
> *WHAZZ UP FAMILIA  :biggrin:
> *


nuthin what you up to ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 28 2008, 12:58 PM~11461481
> *nuthin what you up to ?
> *


NOTHINH NEW CARNAL


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 28 2008, 12:03 PM~11461521
> *NOTHINH NEW CARNAL
> *


 :0 that sucks


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 28 2008, 12:03 PM~11461521
> *NOTHINH NEW CARNAL
> *


 :0 LOL ITS COOL HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

ITS NOT KOOL. ITS GOING TO BE 110 HERE TODAY.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Support Beijing by buying China parts fookers :machinegun:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 01:22 PM~11462328
> *Support Beijing by buying China parts fookers :machinegun:
> *


F#[email protected] CHINA :angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 28 2008, 02:06 PM~11462739
> *F#[email protected] CHINA  :angry:
> *


[email protected]%# you [email protected]%[email protected]%@^ :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 28 2008, 02:07 PM~11462749
> *[email protected]%# you [email protected]%[email protected]%@^ :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL

[email protected]#$#^&% [email protected]#$%& [email protected]! B$(^$ MADE COCAINE ADDICT MUTHAF#$%^ YOU AUTA HAVE A F#$%$#^ [email protected]#$ IN YOUR P^%$$&

HAHAHA JK :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 28 2008, 02:10 PM~11462771
> *LOL
> 
> [email protected]#$#^&% [email protected]#$%& [email protected]! B$(^$ MADE COCAINE ADDICT MUTHAF#$%^ YOU AUTA HAVE A F#$%$#^ [email protected]#$ IN YOUR P^%$$&
> ...


lol  :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 28 2008, 02:11 PM~11462785
> *lol    :roflmao:
> *


HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 02:09 PM~11462766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 28 2008, 03:31 PM~11462942
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 03:09 PM~11462766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 28 2008, 03:33 PM~11462971
> *lmfao
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 25 2008, 05:20 AM~11429991
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ***  TWISTED HAND GRIPS  $30--SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS UP GEORGE ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 29 2008, 05:24 PM~11474338
> *WHATS UP GEORGE  ??
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Ey your trike kits are 120?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SHIMOAN


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Aug 29 2008, 10:54 PM~11476599
> *Ey your trike kits are 120?
> *


YES, PLUS SHIPPING.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

*HERE IS A LISTED OF MOST THE PARTS WE WILL BE CARRYING IF YOU NEED ANY OTHER PRICES JUST PM POOR_BOYS OR MYSELF FOR PRICES WE WILL BE ADDING TO THE LIST AND WE WILL BE HAVING SALES SOON AND EBAY AUCIONS SO LOOK OUT FOR THE GOOD DEALS*


*forks*
20" sq twisted chrome $53.00
20" flat twisted chrome $50.00 gold $58.00
20" double sq twisted fork braces chrome $25.00
20" triple sq twisted fork braces chrome $30.00
16"-26" flat twisted fork braces chrome $20.00 gold $23.00
double twisted down crown $25.00
triple twisted down crown $30.00
flat twisted down crown chrome $20.00 gold $25.00
----------------
*seats & sissy bars*
flat twisted 90° - Chrome $25.00 gold $30.00
flat twisted str8 - chrome $25.00 GOLD $30.00
sq twisted str8/w bird cage - chrome $40.00
double sq twisted - chrome $30.00
triple sq twisted - chrome $35.00
double sq twisted 90' - chrome $35.00
triple sq twisted 90' - chrome $40.00
twisted seat post chrome - $15.00
seat posted /w birdcage $17.00
twisted seat clamp - chrome $17.00
flat twisted seat - $27.00
flat twisted seat trim $25.00
red,blue,green,purple and black 20" Banana Saddle Velour - $15.00
---------------
*TRIKE KITS*
20" or 26" trike kit $120.00
---------------
*WHEELS*
20" 72 spoke wheel set chrome $60.00 gold $80.00
20" 72 fan spoke wheel set chrome $90.00
20" 140 spoke wheel set chrome $85.00 gold $95.00
20" 140 fan spoke wheel set chrome $100.00 
white wall tires $10.00
--------------------------------
*fenders*
20" fenders chrome $11.00 gold $20.00 pair
flat twisted braces chrome $12.00 gold $15.00 pair
triple sq twisted chrome $25.00 pair
sq twisted/w birdcage $35.00
----------
twisted knock-off screw on style $20.00 each
twisted nuts knock-off $10.00 each
twisted rim ring $25.00 for pair
spear knock-offs chrome $20.00 a set gold $25.00 a set
-----------
*frames*
20" primer,red,black,blue,puprle $40.00
20" twisted frame chrome $85.00 gold $95.00
20" twisted frames red,blue and black $70.00
----------
*cont kit*
flat twisted cont kit chrome $27.00 gold $30.00
flat twisted/w bird cage chrome $45.00 gold $50.00
sq twisted $48.00
double sq twisted $50.00
----------
*goose necks*
stock chrome $6.00 gold $7.50
sq twisted chrome $30.00 
4 sq braced chrome $35.00
----------
*pedals*
flat twisted chrome $20.00 gold $25.00
double flat twisted chrome $25.00
sq twisted $25.00
Double Square Twisted Butterfly Chrome $35.00 gold $40.00
birdcage pedals $35.00
------------
*mirrors*
flat twisted green,red,blue,purple $7.50 each
sq twisted chrome green,red,blue,puprle $6.00 each gold $6.50
birdcage chrome red,clear $25.00 gold $30.00 each
double flat twisted green,red,blue,purple $13.00 each
------------
*sprockets*
lucky 7,sweat heart $9.00
twisted $30.00
triple twisted $40.00
--------------------
*handle bars*
flat twisted chrome $35.00 gold $45.00
sq twisted chrome $40.00 gold $47.00
double sq twisted chrome $45.00 
triple sq twisted chrome $55.00 gold $60.00
twisted/w birdcage chrome $47.00 gold $55.00
twisted/w birdcage and spears $60.00 gold $65.00
moon twisted bars $55.00
sparkle grips (red,green,puprle,white,blue) $3.50
twisted chrome $30.00
----------------------
*steering wheel*
chain steering wheel chrome $35.00 gold $40.00
Open twist steering wheel $48.00
Open Flat steering wheel $48.00
open single swirl $50.00
Full Square Twisted Streight Steering Wheel $53.00
Half Double Twisted Swirl $58.00
Full Double Twisted Swirl $60.00
Half Double Twisted Streight Steering Wheel $58.00


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

whats up george ?? :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 30 2008, 04:40 PM~11480057
> *whats up george ??  :wave:
> *


wats up mitch ?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 30 2008, 05:09 PM~11480157
> *wats up mitch ?
> *


nm. dead on here.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 30 2008, 05:47 PM~11480344
> *nm. dead on here.
> *


 :yes: wheres every1 at ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up bitchs :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up bitchs :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

you must be talking to sac ?? :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 30 2008, 07:53 PM~11480661
> *you must be talking to sac ?? :roflmao:
> *


no if that was the case it would be crackhead :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 30 2008, 06:53 PM~11480661
> *you must be talking to sac ?? :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 30 2008, 08:11 PM~11480747
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 30 2008, 07:02 PM~11480707
> *no if that was the case it would be crackhead  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

NOW I KNOW WHERE HIS LADY GETS IT FROM. :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 30 2008, 07:23 PM~11480824
> *NOW I KNOW WHERE HIS LADY GETS IT FROM.  :0
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 30 2008, 08:23 PM~11480824
> *NOW I KNOW WHERE HIS LADY GETS IT FROM.  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

whore power :| :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 30 2008, 08:27 PM~11480853
> *whore power  :|  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 30 2008, 07:34 PM~11480888
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: wat u doin ? :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 30 2008, 08:35 PM~11480900
> *:biggrin: wat u doin ?  :cheesy:
> *


nothing much chillin you


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 30 2008, 07:37 PM~11480909
> *nothing much chillin you
> *


smokin crack  lol j/k naw just on here


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Aug 30 2008, 07:02 PM~11480707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TO THEE TOP


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

-----


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

*** WEEKLY SPECIAL *** SQ. TWISTED SPROCKET---$30-SHIPPED--


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What a deal!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2008, 07:12 PM~11492429
> *What a deal!
> *


wicked metal works always giving the homies hook ups not like the other shops


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

THEY ARE $61.95 AT AZTLAN (PLUS SHIPPING) :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 1 2008, 07:30 PM~11492582
> *THEY ARE $61.95 AT AZTLAN (PLUS SHIPPING)    :0
> *


damn trying to rape a brother


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

*** WEEKLY SPECIAL *** SQ. TWISTED SPROCKET---$30-SHIPPED--









:cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

to the quack :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Does anyone know if the 26 and 20 inch trikes have different size axels, or are the support cages just different sizes?


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 2 2008, 11:41 PM~11504650
> *Does anyone know if the 26 and 20 inch trikes have different size axels, or are the support cages just different sizes?
> *


not sure but would like too


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 3 2008, 12:41 AM~11504650
> *Does anyone know if the 26 and 20 inch trikes have different size axels, or are the support cages just different sizes?
> *


yes they are the same axle the cage is diffirent


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

BUENOS DIAS MEIN KAMPT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP FAMILIA :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

NOT MUCH. JUST WORKING MY FINGERS TO THE BONE. LOL. :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

I TOLD YOU TO STOP GRINDING WITH YOU FINGERS :angry:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 3 2008, 03:23 PM~11508782
> *I TOLD YOU TO STOP GRINDING WITH YOU FINGERS  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS UP ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

wats up mitch ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:wave: nut sac.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 3 2008, 09:29 PM~11512998
> *:wave: nut sac.
> *


 :roflmao: wat u doin fool ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 3 2008, 08:30 PM~11513011
> *:roflmao: wat u doin fool ?
> *


watchin mythbusters. i tryed doing 3d moldings today. :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 3 2008, 09:37 PM~11513100
> *watchin mythbusters. i tryed doing 3d moldings today. :cheesy:
> *


  how that turn out ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 3 2008, 08:38 PM~11513115
> * how that turn out ?
> *


aight. ima redo the fender i did tommorow.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 3 2008, 09:46 PM~11513219
> *aight. ima redo the fender i did tommorow.
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 3 2008, 09:14 PM~11512848
> *wats up mitch ?
> *


SAME AS YESTERDAY. TAKING ORDERS, AND SHIPPING PARTS. ANY WORD ON SATURDAY YET ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 4 2008, 11:16 AM~11517180
> *SAME AS YESTERDAY. TAKING ORDERS, AND SHIPPING PARTS. ANY WORD ON SATURDAY YET ??
> *


ima call eric in a hour cause i gotta go somewhere right now and ill let u know


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP HOMIES


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WASSUP FELLAS ?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

same thing like always.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

*HERE IS A LISTED OF MOST THE PARTS WE WILL BE CARRYING IF YOU NEED ANY OTHER PRICES JUST PM POOR_BOYS OR MYSELF FOR PRICES WE WILL BE ADDING TO THE LIST AND WE WILL BE HAVING SALES SOON AND EBAY AUCIONS SO LOOK OUT FOR THE GOOD DEALS*
*forks*
20" sq twisted chrome $53.00
20" flat twisted chrome $50.00 gold $58.00
20" double sq twisted fork braces chrome $25.00
20" triple sq twisted fork braces chrome $30.00
16"-26" flat twisted fork braces chrome $20.00 gold $23.00
double twisted down crown $25.00
triple twisted down crown $30.00
flat twisted down crown chrome $20.00 gold $25.00
----------------
*seats & sissy bars*
flat twisted 90° - Chrome $25.00 gold $30.00
flat twisted str8 - chrome $25.00 GOLD $30.00
sq twisted str8/w bird cage - chrome $40.00
double sq twisted - chrome $30.00
triple sq twisted - chrome $35.00
double sq twisted 90' - chrome $35.00
triple sq twisted 90' - chrome $40.00
twisted seat post chrome - $15.00
seat posted /w birdcage $17.00
twisted seat clamp - chrome $17.00
flat twisted seat - $27.00
flat twisted seat trim $25.00
red,blue,green,purple and black 20" Banana Saddle Velour - $15.00
---------------
*TRIKE KITS*
20" or 26" trike kit $120.00
---------------
*WHEELS*
20" 72 spoke wheel set chrome $60.00 gold $80.00
20" 72 fan spoke wheel set chrome $90.00
20" 140 spoke wheel set chrome $85.00 gold $95.00
20" 140 fan spoke wheel set chrome $100.00 
white wall tires $10.00
--------------------------------
*fenders*
20" fenders chrome $11.00 gold $20.00 pair
flat twisted braces chrome $12.00 gold $15.00 pair
triple sq twisted chrome $25.00 pair
sq twisted/w birdcage $35.00
----------
twisted knock-off screw on style $20.00 each
twisted nuts knock-off $10.00 each
twisted rim ring $25.00 for pair
spear knock-offs chrome $20.00 a set gold $25.00 a set
-----------
*frames*
20" primer,red,black,blue,puprle $40.00
20" twisted frame chrome $85.00 gold $95.00
20" twisted frames red,blue and black $70.00
----------
*cont kit*
flat twisted cont kit chrome $27.00 gold $30.00
flat twisted/w bird cage chrome $45.00 gold $50.00
sq twisted $48.00
double sq twisted $50.00
----------
*goose necks*
stock chrome $6.00 gold $7.50
sq twisted chrome $30.00 
4 sq braced chrome $35.00
----------
*pedals*
flat twisted chrome $20.00 gold $25.00
double flat twisted chrome $25.00
sq twisted $25.00
Double Square Twisted Butterfly Chrome $35.00 gold $40.00
birdcage pedals $35.00
------------
*mirrors*
flat twisted green,red,blue,purple $7.50 each
sq twisted chrome green,red,blue,puprle $6.00 each gold $6.50
birdcage chrome red,clear $25.00 gold $30.00 each
double flat twisted green,red,blue,purple $13.00 each
------------
*sprockets*
lucky 7,sweat heart $9.00
twisted $30.00
triple twisted $40.00
--------------------
*handle bars*
flat twisted chrome $35.00 gold $45.00
sq twisted chrome $40.00 gold $47.00
double sq twisted chrome $45.00 
triple sq twisted chrome $55.00 gold $60.00
twisted/w birdcage chrome $47.00 gold $55.00
twisted/w birdcage and spears $60.00 gold $65.00
moon twisted bars $55.00
sparkle grips (red,green,puprle,white,blue) $3.50
twisted chrome $30.00
----------------------
*steering wheel*
chain steering wheel chrome $35.00 gold $40.00
Open twist steering wheel $48.00
Open Flat steering wheel $48.00
open single swirl $50.00
Full Square Twisted Streight Steering Wheel $53.00
Half Double Twisted Swirl $58.00
Full Double Twisted Swirl $60.00
Half Double Twisted Streight Steering Wheel $58.00


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Support low wage workers, buy the parts they make in China cuz they need to feed their kids :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2008, 09:06 AM~11525686
> *Support low wage workers, buy the parts they make in China cuz they need to feed their kids :thumbsup:
> *


 :rant:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 5 2008, 07:36 PM~11525911
> *:rant:
> *


TTT LOL Chillin :guns: :happysad: :| :rant: :buttkick:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2008, 10:06 AM~11525686
> *Support low wage workers, buy the parts they make in China cuz they need to feed their kids :thumbsup:
> *


yo you can keep your bull shit comments out of any of wicked topics :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

*HERE IS A LISTED OF MOST THE PARTS WE WILL BE CARRYING IF YOU NEED ANY OTHER PRICES JUST PM POOR_BOYS OR MYSELF FOR PRICES WE WILL BE ADDING TO THE LIST AND WE WILL BE HAVING SALES SOON AND EBAY AUCIONS SO LOOK OUT FOR THE GOOD DEALS*
*forks*
20" sq twisted chrome $53.00
20" flat twisted chrome $50.00 gold $58.00
20" double sq twisted fork braces chrome $25.00
20" triple sq twisted fork braces chrome $30.00
16"-26" flat twisted fork braces chrome $20.00 gold $23.00
double twisted down crown $25.00
triple twisted down crown $30.00
flat twisted down crown chrome $20.00 gold $25.00
----------------
*seats & sissy bars*
flat twisted 90° - Chrome $25.00 gold $30.00
flat twisted str8 - chrome $25.00 GOLD $30.00
sq twisted str8/w bird cage - chrome $40.00
double sq twisted - chrome $30.00
triple sq twisted - chrome $35.00
double sq twisted 90' - chrome $35.00
triple sq twisted 90' - chrome $40.00
twisted seat post chrome - $15.00
seat posted /w birdcage $17.00
twisted seat clamp - chrome $17.00
flat twisted seat - $27.00
flat twisted seat trim $25.00
red,blue,green,purple and black 20" Banana Saddle Velour - $15.00
---------------
*TRIKE KITS*
20" or 26" trike kit $120.00
---------------
*WHEELS*
20" 72 spoke wheel set chrome $60.00 gold $80.00
20" 72 fan spoke wheel set chrome $90.00
20" 140 spoke wheel set chrome $85.00 gold $95.00
20" 140 fan spoke wheel set chrome $100.00 
white wall tires $10.00
--------------------------------
*fenders*
20" fenders chrome $11.00 gold $20.00 pair
flat twisted braces chrome $12.00 gold $15.00 pair
triple sq twisted chrome $25.00 pair
sq twisted/w birdcage $35.00
----------
twisted knock-off screw on style $20.00 each
twisted nuts knock-off $10.00 each
twisted rim ring $25.00 for pair
spear knock-offs chrome $20.00 a set gold $25.00 a set
-----------
*frames*
20" primer,red,black,blue,puprle $40.00
20" twisted frame chrome $85.00 gold $95.00
20" twisted frames red,blue and black $70.00
----------
*cont kit*
flat twisted cont kit chrome $27.00 gold $30.00
flat twisted/w bird cage chrome $45.00 gold $50.00
sq twisted $48.00
double sq twisted $50.00
----------
*goose necks*
stock chrome $6.00 gold $7.50
sq twisted chrome $30.00 
4 sq braced chrome $35.00
----------
*pedals*
flat twisted chrome $20.00 gold $25.00
double flat twisted chrome $25.00
sq twisted $25.00
Double Square Twisted Butterfly Chrome $35.00 gold $40.00
birdcage pedals $35.00
------------
*mirrors*
flat twisted green,red,blue,purple $7.50 each
sq twisted chrome green,red,blue,puprle $6.00 each gold $6.50
birdcage chrome red,clear $25.00 gold $30.00 each
double flat twisted green,red,blue,purple $13.00 each
------------
*sprockets*
lucky 7,sweat heart $9.00
twisted $30.00
triple twisted $40.00
--------------------
*handle bars*
flat twisted chrome $35.00 gold $45.00
sq twisted chrome $40.00 gold $47.00
double sq twisted chrome $45.00 
triple sq twisted chrome $55.00 gold $60.00
twisted/w birdcage chrome $47.00 gold $55.00
twisted/w birdcage and spears $60.00 gold $65.00
moon twisted bars $55.00
sparkle grips (red,green,puprle,white,blue) $3.50
twisted chrome $30.00
----------------------
*steering wheel*
chain steering wheel chrome $35.00 gold $40.00
Open twist steering wheel $48.00
Open Flat steering wheel $48.00
open single swirl $50.00
Full Square Twisted Streight Steering Wheel $53.00
Half Double Twisted Swirl $58.00
Full Double Twisted Swirl $60.00
Half Double Twisted Streight Steering Wheel $58.00


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 6 2008, 01:08 AM~11533161
> *HERE IS A LISTED OF MOST THE PARTS WE WILL BE CARRYING IF YOU NEED ANY OTHER PRICES JUST PM POOR_BOYS OR MYSELF FOR PRICES WE WILL BE ADDING TO THE LIST AND WE WILL BE HAVING SALES SOON AND EBAY AUCIONS SO LOOK OUT FOR THE GOOD DEALS
> forks
> 20" sq twisted chrome $53.00
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Ey D what all does the trike kit come with or what else do I need to buy for it?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

PM SENT.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

YOU SMOKING ?? THATS BAD FOR YOU. :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

PM SENT. :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

i like the parts mitch :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

KOOL. I GLAD YOUR HAPPY WITH THEM.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 6 2008, 09:29 PM~11537844
> *KOOL. I GLAD YOUR HAPPY WITH THEM.
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

I BET YOU PUT THEM ON YOUR BIKE ALREADY. :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 6 2008, 10:06 PM~11538058
> *I BET YOU PUT THEM ON YOUR BIKE ALREADY.    :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well glad one more happy customer


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Sooo where's this weeks special?? :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 1 2008, 06:09 PM~11492409
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ***  SQ. TWISTED SPROCKET---$30-SHIPPED--
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

FOR SALE ** 26" SPROCKET ** $85-SHIPPED--


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

s.o.b sprocket??


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 7 2008, 12:20 PM~11540540
> *s.o.b sprocket??
> *


ITS SB. FOR SANTA BARBARA, SAN BERNARDINO, SPONGEBOB, SOUTH BEACH, ETC.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 7 2008, 02:06 PM~11540796
> *ITS SB. FOR SANTA BARBARA, SAN BERNARDINO, SPONGEBOB, SOUTH BEACH, ETC.
> *


lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 7 2008, 01:06 PM~11540796
> *ITS SB. FOR SANTA BARBARA, SAN BERNARDINO, SPONGEBOB, SOUTH BEACH, ETC.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

HATERS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 7 2008, 06:45 PM~11542376
> *HATERS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 7 2008, 07:18 PM~11542567
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

alright who do i need to talk to bout some misc bolts and washers ??? in gold


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 7 2008, 09:41 PM~11543854
> *alright who do i need to talk to bout  some misc bolts and washers ??? in gold
> *


poor_boys


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool thanks what bout some handle bars faced ???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 7 2008, 10:01 PM~11544041
> *cool thanks  what bout some handle bars faced ???
> *


that will be me bro :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

k myspaced you


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 7 2008, 10:10 PM~11544131
> *k myspaced you
> *


ok


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 7 2008, 01:06 PM~11540796
> *ITS SB. FOR SANTA BARBARA, SAN BERNARDINO, SPONGEBOB, SOUTH BEACH, ETC.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP FAMILIA :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIE QUE PASA


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 7 2008, 10:21 AM~11540243
> *FOR SALE  **  26" SPROCKET  **  $85-SHIPPED--
> 
> 
> ...


looks Wicked! damm i need this


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 7 2008, 11:24 PM~11544893
> *WHATS UP HOMIE QUE PASA
> *


NADA NUEVO CARNAL AND YOU :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NADA HOMIE NOMAS AQUI HOMIE KICKING IT EY YOU GOT A MYSPACE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMITO


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 7 2008, 10:35 PM~11544983
> *WHATS UP HOMITO
> *


nuthin wat u doin ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

JUST RIGHT HERE MAKING RUMORS LOL JK


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 7 2008, 10:46 PM~11545085
> *JUST RIGHT HERE MAKING RUMORS LOL JK
> *


lol wtf


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Sep 7 2008, 11:25 PM~11544903
> *looks Wicked! damm i need this
> *


we can make you a package deal :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

*** WEEKLY SPECIAL *** BIRD CAGE PEDALS--$30--SHIPPED--


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 8 2008, 05:12 AM~11546063
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ***  BIRD CAGE PEDALS--$30--SHIPPED--
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 7 2008, 11:21 AM~11540243
> *FOR SALE  **  26" SPROCKET  **  $85-SHIPPED--
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 9 2008, 10:57 AM~11558172
> *:0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 9 2008, 11:10 AM~11558270
> *:wave:
> *


 :guns: 


LOL JK WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

NM. WHATS GOOD DOWN SOUTH ?? :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

EVERYTHING :cheesy: HAHA DAM HOMIE IM SICK


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 9 2008, 01:34 PM~11559491
> *EVERYTHING  :cheesy: HAHA DAM HOMIE IM SICK
> *


WITH WHAT ??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

AIDS   \

JUST PLAYING LOL NAH I DONT KNOW I DONT FEEL GOOD


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 9 2008, 01:53 PM~11559664
> *AIDS     \
> 
> JUST PLAYING LOL NAH I DONT KNOW I DONT FEEL GOOD
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 9 2008, 01:56 PM~11559692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat u doin ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

JUST CRICKING IT IM DONT FEEL TO GOOD


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 9 2008, 02:00 PM~11559731
> *JUST CRICKING IT IM DONT FEEL TO GOOD
> *


go 2 sleep then fool


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TRYED IT AND WHEN I CLOSE MY EYES I START TO FEEL DIZZY


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 9 2008, 02:03 PM~11559763
> *TRYED IT AND WHEN I CLOSE MY EYES I START TO FEEL DIZZY
> *


that sucks


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

IT DOES


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

*** WEEKLY SPECIAL *** BIRD CAGE PEDALS--$30--SHIPPED--


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 9 2008, 02:03 PM~11559763
> *TRYED IT AND WHEN I CLOSE MY EYES I START TO FEEL DIZZY
> *


you pregnant?? :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

was up bro


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 9 2008, 11:39 PM~11564917
> *you pregnant?? :0
> *


 :rofl: IDK :0 HAHA


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 9 2008, 04:42 PM~11560502
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ***  BIRD CAGE PEDALS--$30--SHIPPED--
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

---12" BIKE


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

any word ???poor boy


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

pm sent. if you don't get it let me know.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

got it and sent back


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

mitch putting in work


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 7 2008, 11:21 AM~11540243
> *FOR SALE  **  26" SPROCKET  **  $85-SHIPPED--
> 
> 
> ...


 I HAVE FOR SALE TO---26"-----


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 11 2008, 12:26 PM~11576656
> *I HAVE FOR SALE TO---26"-----
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

whats up ?? :dunno:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 11 2008, 10:26 AM~11576656
> *I HAVE FOR SALE TO---26"-----
> *


Hey i got da money where do i send it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Sep 11 2008, 07:58 PM~11580544
> *Hey i got da money where do i send it
> *


hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Sep 11 2008, 06:58 PM~11580544
> *Hey i got da money where do i send it
> *


PM SENT.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

wud up big m


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

NM. JUST RELAXING. YOU WORKING ??


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah trying to make some cash how the weather down there


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 12 2008, 11:15 AM~11585817
> *yeah trying to make some cash  how the weather  down there
> *


LOW TO MID 90'S. ITS BEEN NICE.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

damn i miss it you ever get that price for me from that pm ??? chrome


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

PM SENT.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

you must have never got the other on pm backed


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

EY MITCH DOES THE TRIKE KIT COME WITH ONE OF DOES PLATES :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 12 2008, 01:03 PM~11586682
> *EY MITCH DOES THE TRIKE KIT COME WITH ONE OF DOES PLATES  :cheesy:
> *


I CAN GET THEM BOTH WAYS.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THATS TIGHT DOGG


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sup.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

NOT MUCH. WHAT ARE YOU UP TO ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 12 2008, 01:12 PM~11587210
> *NOT MUCH.  WHAT ARE YOU UP TO ?
> *


fighting with my nephew right now. he wants to touch my bike.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 12 2008, 02:20 PM~11587282
> *fighting with my nephew right now. he wants to touch my bike.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TO THEE TOP


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

morning guys & girls


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 13 2008, 06:46 AM~11592099
> *morning guys & girls
> *


WHATS UP WITH YOU ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 13 2008, 07:46 AM~11592099
> *morning guys & girls
> *


 :wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 13 2008, 02:55 PM~11594160
> *:wave:
> *


DO YOU HAVE TO COME IN HERE AN SPRED YOUR GERMS ??


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 9 2008, 03:42 PM~11560502
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ***  BIRD CAGE PEDALS--$30--SHIPPED--
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 10 2008, 04:52 PM~11570075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

*** *WEEKLY SPECIAL* *** HALF DOUBLE TWISTED SWIRL STEERING WHEEL--*$50-SHIPPED*. THESE ARE $71 AT AZTLAN.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 15 2008, 05:31 AM~11604763
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL *** HALF DOUBLE TWISTED SWIRL STEERING WHEEL--$50-SHIPPED. THESE ARE $71 AT AZTLAN.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 15 2008, 05:31 AM~11604763
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL *** HALF DOUBLE TWISTED SWIRL STEERING WHEEL--$50-SHIPPED. THESE ARE $71 AT AZTLAN.
> 
> 
> ...


TEMPING :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

DAMN THATS A GREAT DEAL.... :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Sep 15 2008, 01:02 PM~11607582
> *DAMN THATS A GREAT DEAL.... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Sep 15 2008, 01:02 PM~11607582
> *DAMN THATS A GREAT DEAL.... :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 15 2008, 06:31 AM~11604763
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL *** HALF DOUBLE TWISTED SWIRL STEERING WHEEL--$50-SHIPPED. THESE ARE $71 AT AZTLAN.
> 
> 
> ...


oh damn wicked doing it again :biggrin: hell of adeal


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 16 2008, 06:56 AM~11614250
> *:yes:
> *


hey i am sending a guy your way from texas he is going to buy some parts for a couple bikes i gave him your e-mail


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 16 2008, 01:39 PM~11617345
> *hey i am sending a guy your way from texas he is going to buy some parts for a couple bikes i gave him your e-mail
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

wuz up bro


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 16 2008, 05:03 PM~11618462
> *wuz up bro
> *


wuz up bro


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 16 2008, 06:00 PM~11619687
> *wuz up bro
> *


wuz uo bro


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 16 2008, 07:32 PM~11619937
> *wuz uo bro
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 16 2008, 06:32 PM~11619937
> *wuz uo bro
> *


uo ? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Sep 16 2008, 06:48 PM~11620088
> *uffin:
> *


i got it today. :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 16 2008, 06:24 PM~11620409
> *i got it today.  :cheesy:
> *


KOOL


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey i was cleaning the shed and did a ;itt;e weed eating and found the hopper i might have some room to work in the shead


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

wwwwwuuuuuuzzzzz uuuuupppppp bbbbbooooooiiiiii


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WORKING ON A BIG ORDER THATS GOING TO TEXAS. :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Sep 17 2008, 11:42 AM~11625667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

COOL THATS A GOOD DEAL IAM JUST SITTING AT WORK BORED OF MY ASS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 17 2008, 05:53 PM~11628774
> *COOL THATS A GOOD DEAL  IAM JUST SITTING AT WORK BORED OF MY ASS
> *


what do you do ?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sale office suppies it sucks


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

ITS MONEY.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah a little after bills


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 17 2008, 07:34 PM~11630296
> *yeah a little after bills
> *


I KNOW HOW IT IS.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

aye i talking to my bois wife down in the bay and she is telling me that they are going to need some 16 inch wheels ,tireshandle bars ,pedals and a chain pm me with price thanks they can pick it up


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

PM SENT.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homies how is everyone today


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

MY HOMIE WANTS SOME PARTS TO DOGG HOW MUCH FOR A TWISTED FORK AND A TWISTED SISSY BAR I TIHNK HE WANTS THEM DOUBLE TWISTED


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 18 2008, 09:59 AM~11634327
> *MY HOMIE WANTS SOME PARTS TO DOGG HOW MUCH FOR A TWISTED FORK AND A TWISTED SISSY BAR I TIHNK HE WANTS THEM DOUBLE TWISTED
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 18 2008, 08:58 AM~11634324
> *wuz up homies how is everyone today
> *


how are you feeling today ??


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 18 2008, 08:59 AM~11634327
> *MY HOMIE WANTS SOME PARTS TO DOGG HOW MUCH FOR A TWISTED FORK AND A TWISTED SISSY BAR I TIHNK HE WANTS THEM DOUBLE TWISTED
> *


sending pm on that. what you been up to ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 18 2008, 10:11 AM~11634393
> *how are you feeling today ??
> *


not so light headed but sor throt it sucks ass


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

workin runing shop again today and yesterday fucking all kind of shit up lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

pm sent back loving it


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SO RUFF SO TUFF


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*wicked metal works one stop chop shop*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

X2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

we are a step above the rest


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WE ARE SINGLE AND READY TO MINGLE


LOL JK :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hello there you all


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 15 2008, 05:31 AM~11604763
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL *** HALF DOUBLE TWISTED SWIRL STEERING WHEEL--$50-SHIPPED. THESE ARE $71 AT AZTLAN.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS UP SAC ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 19 2008, 04:05 PM~11646698
> *WHATS UP SAC ??
> *


listenin 2 music........wat u doin ?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

SENDING YOU A PM.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 19 2008, 04:16 PM~11646798
> *SENDING YOU A PM.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea he does not pm me no more  :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHO ?????????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 19 2008, 06:31 PM~11647411
> *WHO ?????????
> *


you never om me no more lmfao


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 19 2008, 05:33 PM~11647423
> *you never om me no more lmfao
> *


PM SENT.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey fool give me a ring tonight


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

I'LL THINK ABOUT IT. :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 20 2008, 10:18 AM~11651029
> *I'LL THINK ABOUT IT.  :0
> *


do not make me slap you lol :twak: :buttkick: :tongue:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP D


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS UP SD ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Sep 20 2008, 11:18 AM~11651303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sup guys we just had a hail storm it sucks had to pull the car in the shead no work for a while


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 20 2008, 05:31 PM~11652953
> *sup guys  we just had a hail storm it sucks  had to pull the car in the shead no work  for a while
> *


damn i love hail storms it get crazy out here only thang that sucks it leave little dings all over your car lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thats y i put it in the shead lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

RARE OUT HERE. LOL.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea we get them any time storms get real bad out here


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

went and got a front half of a girls frame in the morning for the wife no i have 10 + 1 for a customer few doors down


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 20 2008, 05:41 PM~11652986
> *went and got a front half of a girls frame in the morning  for the wife no i have 10  + 1 for a customer few doors down
> *


 :0 damn thats crazy if we are going to do this lets get all the prices this week so we can get it rolling :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 20 2008, 04:41 PM~11652986
> *went and got a front half of a girls frame in the morning  for the wife no i have 10  + 1 for a customer few doors down
> *


BALLER :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 20 2008, 06:12 PM~11653103
> *BALLER    :cheesy:
> *


balling out of control


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

wish i was ballin just can find a lot of frame and half frames out here and yeah lets do it bro ill myspace you


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 20 2008, 06:47 PM~11653287
> *wish i was ballin just can find a lot of frame and half frames out here  and yeah lets do it bro  ill myspace you
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

LOOK WHO IT IS. HOW IS IT GOING BRO ?? :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

whats up today guys


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS UP ?? SHOT CALLERS SD. :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIE WHAT YOU DOING :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

NM. JUST WATCHING TV (FOOTBALL). :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 15 2008, 05:31 AM~11604763
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL *** HALF DOUBLE TWISTED SWIRL STEERING WHEEL--$50-SHIPPED. THESE ARE $71 AT AZTLAN.
> 
> 
> ...


----THIS IS $80. AT LOWRIDERHOUSE.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 21 2008, 05:00 PM~11658798
> *----THIS IS $80. AT LOWRIDERHOUSE.
> *


 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 21 2008, 04:00 PM~11658798
> *----THIS IS $80. AT LOWRIDERHOUSE.
> *


dam :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 21 2008, 04:00 PM~11658798
> *----THIS IS $80. AT LOWRIDERHOUSE.
> *


I never heard of them. :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2008, 10:25 PM~11662004
> *I never heard of them.  :0
> *


THEY ARE IN DENVER, COLORADO. WWW.LOWRIDERHOUSE.COM THE PRICES ARE MORE THAN AZTLAN.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 10 2008, 04:52 PM~11570075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much for something like this on a 20" inch?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

*** WEEKLY SPECIAL *** SQ. TWISTED FORK. $55-SHIPPED-







--WITH DOUBLE TWISTED BRACES--$67-SHIPPED--







--WITH TRIPLE TWISTED BRACES--$72--SHIPPED--


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 22 2008, 08:12 AM~11663622
> *How much for something like this on a 20" inch?
> *


pm sent.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 22 2008, 08:14 AM~11663638
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ***  SQ. TWISTED FORK. $55-SHIPPED-
> 
> 
> ...


look at that can it get any better :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 22 2008, 08:14 AM~11663638
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ***  SQ. TWISTED FORK. $55-SHIPPED-
> 
> 
> ...


I TIHNK ONE OF MY HOMIES WILL JUMP ON THIS ILL LET YOU KNOW :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0 KOOL. :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 22 2008, 08:14 AM~11663638
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ***  SQ. TWISTED FORK. $55-SHIPPED-
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 22 2008, 08:14 AM~11663638
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ***  SQ. TWISTED FORK. $55-SHIPPED-
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD WORK FELLAS .....


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS UP GUYS ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 22 2008, 02:30 PM~11667008
> *WHATS UP GUYS ??
> *


nuthin what u up 2 ?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

DOING SOME WORK IN THE GARAGE. AND YOU ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 22 2008, 02:45 PM~11667161
> *DOING SOME WORK IN THE GARAGE.  AND YOU ??
> *


listenin 2 music........you ready for the lo*lystics show ? :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:yes: :no: ALMOST


----------



## Scarfresh (Jun 6, 2008)

*
flat twisted 90° - Chrome
black 20" Banana Saddle Velour

PM With A Full Price W/ Shipping & Handling Or Pick Up To "91605"

Oh Yea...Does The Cont Kit Come Include The Wheel If Not,How Much Is It With The Wheel.*


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Sep 22 2008, 04:55 PM~11668519
> *
> flat twisted 90° - Chrome
> black 20" Banana Saddle Velour
> ...


*NO, IT DON'T. I WILL PM YOU . *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 4 2008, 03:00 PM~11256865
> *HERE IS A LISTED OF MOST THE PARTS WE WILL BE CARRYING IF YOU NEED ANY OTHER PRICES JUST PM POOR_BOYS OR MYSELF FOR PRICES WE WILL BE ADDING TO THE LIST AND WE WILL BE HAVING SALES SOON AND EBAY AUCIONS SO LOOK OUT FOR THE GOOD DEALS
> 
> (ALLOW 5 DAYS TO PLACE ORDER)
> ...


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 22 2008, 08:14 AM~11663638
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ***  SQ. TWISTED FORK. $55-SHIPPED-
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 22 2008, 09:14 AM~11663638
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ***  SQ. TWISTED FORK. $55-SHIPPED-
> 
> 
> ...


damn it son we are the cheapest in the land just wait we will be coming to a show near you :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 22 2008, 02:55 PM~11667268
> *:yes:  :no:  ALMOST
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

whatsss up


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

NM. JUST GETTING SOME STUFF READY FOR TODAY.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 23 2008, 07:10 AM~11673637
> *NM. JUST GETTING SOME STUFF READY FOR TODAY.
> *


work work work lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 23 2008, 06:10 AM~11673637
> *NM. JUST GETTING SOME STUFF READY FOR TODAY.
> *


i got the sproket :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 23 2008, 11:58 AM~11675849
> *i got the sproket  :cheesy:
> *


THAT WAS QUICK. IT JUST WENT OUT LAST NIGHT.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 23 2008, 12:00 PM~11675869
> *THAT WAS QUICK. IT JUST WENT OUT LAST NIGHT.
> *


 :0 i already got it on my bike :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

pics bro


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 23 2008, 12:01 PM~11675883
> *pics bro
> *


ill have pics in a little bit


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 22 2008, 08:14 AM~11663638
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ***  SQ. TWISTED FORK. $55-SHIPPED-
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 23 2008, 04:09 PM~11678268
> *:cheesy:
> *


PM SENT. :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 23 2008, 07:44 PM~11679784
> *:biggrin:
> *


wuz up bro how you doing today


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIE NOTHING JUST BEEN WORKING ALOT LATELY :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

MAKING THAT MONEY. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 23 2008, 08:23 PM~11680296
> *MAKING THAT MONEY.  :cheesy:
> *


hell yea now pay up sucker lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 23 2008, 07:23 PM~11680296
> *MAKING THAT MONEY.  :cheesy:
> *


AND SPENDING IT ON TATS :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

LOOK WHAT I'M SELLING ---







--ITS FOR A 12" BIKE. :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 23 2008, 08:47 PM~11679814
> *WHATS UP HOMIE NOTHING JUST BEEN WORKING ALOT LATELY  :biggrin:
> *


Do you go to school?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 23 2008, 09:17 PM~11681047
> *Do you go to school?
> *


he is out of school


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 23 2008, 08:17 PM~11681047
> *Do you go to school?
> *


NOPE GOT KICKED OUT STILL 17 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 23 2008, 08:29 PM~11681204
> *he is out of school
> *


YEAH BUT IM TRYING TO GET MY DIPLOMA THIS YEAR ITS HARD WHEN YOU GET EXPELLED


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 23 2008, 11:09 PM~11681723
> *NOPE GOT KICKED OUT STILL 17  :biggrin:
> *


Should try to get back in homie.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 23 2008, 12:01 PM~11675883
> *pics bro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Sep 23 2008, 09:10 PM~11681740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE THAT LOOKS NICE :cheesy: LIKE THAT CHAINGUARD TOO THAT COLOR IS NICE YOU SHUOLD LEAVE IT LIKE THAT JUST PUT MURALS :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 23 2008, 09:12 PM~11681763
> *DAM HOMIE THAT LOOKS NICE  :cheesy: LIKE THAT CHAINGUARD TOO THAT COLOR IS NICE YOU SHUOLD LEAVE IT LIKE THAT JUST PUT MURALS  :biggrin:
> *


thanks but the paint is fucked up


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 23 2008, 09:16 PM~11681812
> *thanks but the paint is fucked up
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE TAKE CARE OF IT I DO I WRAP MY FRAME AND FENDERS UP NICE AND TIGHT :biggrin: SO ARE YOU GOING TO DO THAT CANDY PAINT JOB :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 23 2008, 09:17 PM~11681830
> *I SEE TAKE CARE OF IT I DO I WRAP MY FRAME AND FENDERS UP NICE AND TIGHT  :biggrin: SO ARE YOU GOING TO DO THAT CANDY PAINT JOB  :cheesy:
> *


not just that little scratch the WHOLE paint job is fucked up  yea probaly :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Sep 23 2008, 09:18 PM~11681843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA YEAH HOMIE THAT SUCKS, HELL YEAH HOMIE IMA PAINT THAT GREEN BIKE I HAVE THIS WEEK OR THE NEXT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 23 2008, 09:21 PM~11681882
> *HAHA YEAH HOMIE THAT SUCKS, HELL YEAH HOMIE IMA PAINT THAT GREEN BIKE I HAVE THIS WEEK OR THE NEXT
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 22 2008, 08:14 AM~11663638
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ***  SQ. TWISTED FORK. $55-SHIPPED-
> 
> 
> ...


----- :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 23 2008, 09:11 PM~11681749
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 24 2008, 08:06 AM~11684202
> *looks good bro
> *


 :yes:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 23 2008, 08:13 PM~11680982
> *LOOK WHAT I'M SELLING ---
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up bro


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

TRYING TO GET THIS SISSY BAR BOXED UP. READY TO GO OUT TODAY.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 24 2008, 01:01 PM~11687099
> *TRYING TO GET THIS SISSY BAR BOXED UP. READY TO GO OUT TODAY.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 24 2008, 02:01 PM~11687099
> *TRYING TO GET THIS SISSY BAR BOXED UP. READY TO GO OUT TODAY.
> *


non-stop working :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

whats up guys


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 24 2008, 05:18 PM~11689749
> *hey bro
> *


sup man


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 24 2008, 06:21 PM~11689788
> *sup man
> *


non-stop hustle you know


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS UP GUYS ??


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

work in man at home on some stuuf hehehehe


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: whats up ?? :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 25 2008, 09:40 AM~11695379
> *:wave: whats up ??  :cheesy:
> *


nuthin wat u doin ?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

IDK. :dunno:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 25 2008, 03:16 PM~11698908
> *IDK.  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIES


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

THE PRICE OF GAS. :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 26 2008, 07:02 AM~11704566
> *THE PRICE OF GAS.  :angry:
> *


hell it is dropping here lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 22 2008, 08:14 AM~11663638
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ***  SQ. TWISTED FORK. $55-SHIPPED-
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

i got the conti kit on :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 26 2008, 05:17 PM~11709604
> *i got the conti kit on  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


damn about time you did something with that pile of shit j/k looking good bro


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 26 2008, 04:20 PM~11709616
> *damn about time you did something with that pile of shit j/k looking good bro
> *


lol thanks :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

LOOKS NICE. ALL YOU NEED IS THE WHEEL. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 26 2008, 05:27 PM~11709669
> *LOOKS NICE. ALL YOU NEED IS THE WHEEL.  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 26 2008, 04:17 PM~11709604
> *i got the conti kit on  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


FINALLY :angry: 


LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 26 2008, 06:31 PM~11710418
> *FINALLY  :angry:
> LOOKS GOOD  :biggrin:
> *


SO HOWS YOUR PROJECT GOING ??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 26 2008, 07:21 PM~11710783
> *SO HOWS YOUR PROJECT GOING ??
> *


ITS OKAY HANDT HAD TIME TO START IT THOUGH I WILL TOMORROW


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 26 2008, 08:36 PM~11710899
> *ITS OKAY HANDT HAD TIME TO START IT THOUGH I WILL TOMORROW
> *


yea yea we have heard that before lmfao wuz up bro


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

hey mitch you ready for tomorrow ? :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

i'm getting there. :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 27 2008, 05:32 AM~11713232
> *yea yea we have heard that before lmfao wuz up bro
> *


HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 22 2008, 10:14 AM~11663638
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ***  SQ. TWISTED FORK. $55-SHIPPED-
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this will end before I can get em


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 27 2008, 02:41 PM~11715339
> *i'm getting there.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sactown dont play fool! :guns:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 27 2008, 07:46 PM~11716540
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 27 2008, 06:33 PM~11716829
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats why i dont make eye contact with him cause he would snap.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 27 2008, 06:46 PM~11716540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 attack rabbit lol thats gangster lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 28 2008, 12:39 AM~11718418
> *attack rabbit lol thats gangster lol
> *


damn that gangsta lol i need you one them lmfao


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

no it will bit you lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 28 2008, 01:03 AM~11718491
> *no it will bit you  lol
> *


oh never mind they fucking hurt i used to have a rabbit :angry:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol was it a attack rabbit they are worse then a rabbit lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 28 2008, 01:11 AM~11718509
> *lol was it a  attack rabbit they are worse then a rabbit lol
> *


nah he was a fat ass rabbit everytime you go to feed it the fucker would try to bite you and the little teeth hurt :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol thats funny


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 28 2008, 01:17 AM~11718532
> *lol thats funny
> *


he did not think so after i let the fucker go and shot his ass :angry: but he tasted good lmfao


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

never had rabbit i like deer though


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

if rabbit is cook right it is better than chicken and i could live off deer my dad normaly gets 4 deer a year and it is gone before the end of summer


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

damn i only get it if some of the co workers give me some lol i can have gun i do bad thing with them and i dont know bout them bows my boi oever here got his foot with one lol that funny what a fool


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 28 2008, 01:26 AM~11718555
> *damn  i only get it if some of the co workers give me some lol i can have gun i do bad thing with them and  i dont know  bout them bows my boi oever here got his foot with one lol that funny  what a fool
> *


yea i have tons of guns for hunting but i have not been in 10+ years my dad trying to get me to go this year but it just not happening i told him maybe next year we will do ore fishing and hunting


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

hey mitch let me know if you can get 26" frames womens and mens.. looking for something for me and the heyna to ride in the future i need to lose weight :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Soooo.... whats the weekly special?? :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 29 2008, 12:18 AM~11725461
> *Soooo.... whats the weekly special?? :cheesy:
> *


 easy bro let him wake up lol j/k


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 29 2008, 12:18 AM~11725461
> *Soooo.... whats the weekly special?? :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

there will be up before the day is over lol


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 29 2008, 05:49 AM~11725961
> *easy bro let him wake up lol j/k
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

damn where is he lol ????????


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 29 2008, 11:22 AM~11728234
> *damn where is he lol ????????
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

*** WEEKLY SPECIAL *** HEAD LIGHT BRACKETS. FLAT TWISTED--$8-SHIPPED







DOUBLE SQ. TWISTED--$14-SHIPPED







BIRD CAGE--$20-SHIPPED-


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 29 2008, 03:12 PM~11730006
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ***  HEAD LIGHT BRACKETS. FLAT TWISTED--$8-SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats a heal of a deal it is like a sore dick you can not beat it lol :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 29 2008, 02:12 PM~11730006
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ***  HEAD LIGHT BRACKETS. FLAT TWISTED--$8-SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


damn now i need a head light :angry:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

mitch and d you both have myspace message hit me back


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 29 2008, 02:15 PM~11730042
> *damn thats a heal of a deal it is like a sore dick you can not beat it  lol  :biggrin:
> *


are u sure about that??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 29 2008, 08:40 PM~11733293
> *are u sure about that??
> *


yea it hurts to bad lmfao


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hahaha


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 30 2008, 09:33 AM~11737564
> *hahaha
> *


yea when it hurts to bad i just have KOB come over and blow it for me make me feel real good lmfao

are you feeling better today bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Sep 29 2008, 04:12 PM~11730006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had to go to work but still feel like shit. :420:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 30 2008, 07:43 PM~11743483
> *I will take one of those also. square twist
> Had to go to work but still feel like shit. :420:
> *


i know that feeling well atleast you have something to read in the wicked topic lmfao give me a ring if you get bored lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

haha always bored


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 30 2008, 06:43 PM~11743483
> *I will take one of those also. square twist
> 
> *


OK. 
:roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i need a stem


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

like this one


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

I HAD THOSE ON SALE A FEW WEEKS BACK.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 1 2008, 03:52 PM~11752514
> *like this one
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR STEMS. :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS THE WEEKLY SPECIAL :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 29 2008, 04:12 PM~11730006
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ***  HEAD LIGHT BRACKETS. FLAT TWISTED--$8-SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 1 2008, 11:48 PM~11756340
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: Dumb ass! that is the weekly special. and your with WMW. dumbass kill you self


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 1 2008, 10:23 PM~11756624
> *:uh:  :uh:  Dumb ass! that is the weekly special. and your with WMW. dumbass kill you self
> *


DON'T DO IT IN HERE. :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 2 2008, 07:23 AM~11758116
> *DON'T DO IT IN HERE.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 1 2008, 10:23 PM~11756624
> *:uh:  :uh:  Dumb ass! that is the weekly special. and your with WMW. dumbass kill you self
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lmao. Im bout to order a few thing.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2008, 08:26 AM~11758504
> *lmao. Im bout to order a few thing.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 2 2008, 08:23 AM~11758116
> *DON'T DO IT IN HERE.  :0
> *


yea think about the fool who has to clean that shit up lmfao


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 1 2008, 10:23 PM~11756624
> *:uh:  :uh:  Dumb ass! that is the weekly special. and your with WMW. dumbass kill you self
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: I KNOW STUPID, BUT I WASNT ASKING YOU....JUST GO AND TRY TO GET SOME PUSSY FUCKING LOOKING LIKE A 12 YEAR OLD :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 2 2008, 09:20 AM~11758904
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: I KNOW STUPID, BUT I WASNT ASKING YOU....JUST GO AND TRY TO GET SOME PUSSY FUCKING LOOKING LIKE A 12 YEAR OLD :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh shit the homeboys a bad ass. Aint u actually like 12 fool. Please fool step ur game up and then come fuck with me brownforlife. U know what. I am cool with WMW so ima kick back


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2008, 11:35 AM~11759546
> *Oh shit the homeboys a bad ass. Aint u actually like 12 fool. Please fool step ur game up and then come fuck with me brownforlife. U know what. I am cool with WMW so ima kick back
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2008, 10:35 AM~11759546
> *Oh shit the homeboys a bad ass so ima kick back
> *


:| :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2008, 10:35 AM~11759546
> *Oh shit the homeboys a bad ass. Aint u actually like 12 fool. Please fool step ur game up and then come fuck with me brownforlife. U know what. I am cool with WMW so ima kick back
> *



HAHAHAHA NOPE AT LEAST MY FACE DONT LOOK LIKE IT I SWEAR I AINT TRYING TO CLOWN BUT YOU GOT A 30 YEAR OLDS BODY AND A 12 YEAR OLD FACE LOL AND I AINT YOUR HOMEBOY NEITHER, STEP MY GAME UP?? STOP ACTING LIKE A FUCKING ****** AND WHY YOU HAVE TO BRING IN WMW INTO THIS, WMW AINT GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 2 2008, 10:49 AM~11759673
> *:| :biggrin:
> *


IN CALI WE CALL THAT....PUSSY......RANKER :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah ok ''homeboy''


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2008, 10:54 AM~11759724
> *yeah ok ''homeboy''
> *


:| :nosad:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

STOP IT. YOUR DRIVING ME CRAZY. YOUR BOTH ON TIME OUT. :angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 2 2008, 11:38 AM~11760127
> *:0
> *


WHATS UP ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 2 2008, 11:40 AM~11760153
> *WHATS UP ??
> *


listenin to music :biggrin: wat u doin ?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

GIVING OUT PRICES. ITS BEEN BUSY TODAY. :cheesy:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

HOW MANY "O DOGG'S" ARE ON THIS FORUM  :scrutinize: :werd: :loco:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

SEEMS TO BE A FEW. :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 2 2008, 12:07 PM~11760379
> *HOW MANY "O DOGG'S" ARE ON THIS FORUM   :scrutinize:  :werd:  :loco:
> *


count them :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 2 2008, 02:55 PM~11761929
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 2 2008, 12:30 PM~11760058
> *STOP IT. YOUR DRIVING ME CRAZY. YOUR BOTH ON TIME OUT.  :angry:
> *


lmfao you can tell your white cause blacks and mexicans do not usetime out lmfao


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn wicked althe way across the board


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHAT UP HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

TALKING TO YOU. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 3 2008, 02:47 PM~11771078
> *TALKING TO YOU.  :cheesy:
> *


yea he to good to pm a nugga back lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 4 2008, 08:20 AM~11776202
> *:0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HOLA


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 29 2008, 02:12 PM~11730006
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ***  HEAD LIGHT BRACKETS. FLAT TWISTED--$8-SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


---


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up mitch


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

NOT TO MUCH. GETTING READY FOR THE WEEK. WHAT ARE YOU DOING ?? :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 5 2008, 09:53 AM~11782481
> *NOT TO MUCH. GETTING READY FOR THE WEEK.  WHAT ARE YOU DOING ??  :cheesy:
> *


been talking to a couple of the cutters trying to get a couple thangs doen for vegas


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

GET IT DONE. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 5 2008, 08:59 PM~11786332
> *GET IT DONE.  :cheesy:
> *


well all my customers are happy i got them there parts cut and plated we have been working over time now time to work on that sale lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

*** WEEKLY SPECIAL *** 20" FENDER BRACES ***
FLAT TWISTED--$5.00 EACH
DOUBLE SQ. TWISTED--$12.50 EACH
TRIPLE SQ. TWISTED--$11.00 EACH
BIRD-CAGE--$18.00 EACH
PLUS SHIPPING--16" & 26" PM ME FOR PRICES ........


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 6 2008, 08:22 AM~11790125
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ***  20" FENDER BRACES ***
> FLAT TWISTED--$5.00 EACH
> DOUBLE SQ. TWISTED--$12.50 EACH
> ...


damn bro you thats a deal and half


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 6 2008, 09:14 AM~11790499
> *:thumbsup:
> *


keep up the good work


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

ttmft for the president of mexico


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 6 2008, 02:25 PM~11793120
> *ttmft for the president of mexico
> *


 :0 lmfao


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

ttt for poor boys !


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0 :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 6 2008, 01:25 PM~11793120
> *ttmft for the president of mexico
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I need 20 inch fenders chrome. ASAP. I cant let this build slow me down now that I have the motivation

shipped to TEXAS 77521


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 7 2008, 12:17 PM~11802163
> *I need 20 inch fenders chrome. ASAP. I cant let this build slow me down now that I have the motivation
> 
> shipped to TEXAS 77521
> *


pm sent bro


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 6 2008, 06:47 PM~11796468
> *:0  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP HOMITO


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 7 2008, 11:21 AM~11802198
> *pm sent bro
> *



ok. send them fooker. im waiting


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 7 2008, 12:24 PM~11802218
> *ok. send them fooker. im waiting
> *


send the money and tehy will go out today :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 7 2008, 11:24 AM~11802218
> *ok. send them fooker. im waiting
> *


I NEED TO STOP AN GET SOME GAS. HOLD ON.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 7 2008, 12:28 PM~11802256
> *I NEED TO STOP AN GET SOME GAS. HOLD ON.
> *


damn there goes 100 lol fuck gas lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 7 2008, 11:28 AM~11802256
> *I NEED TO STOP AN GET SOME GAS. HOLD ON.
> *


I DIDNT KNOW YOU CAN DO THAT :cheesy: FUCK THE SHIPPING :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 7 2008, 11:31 AM~11802281
> *I DIDNT KNOW YOU CAN DO THAT  :cheesy: FUCK THE SHIPPING  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 7 2008, 11:28 AM~11802256
> *I NEED TO STOP AN GET SOME GAS. HOLD ON.
> *



I meet you half way


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 7 2008, 12:33 PM~11802309
> *I meet you half way
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 8 2008, 06:59 AM~11809978
> *:wave:
> *


hello there mitch how you doing today


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

GOOD. I HAVE TO GET SOME STUFF SHIPPED OUT TODAY. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 8 2008, 07:37 AM~11810136
> *GOOD. I HAVE TO GET SOME STUFF SHIPPED OUT TODAY.  :cheesy:
> *


cool yea i have some shit to do to


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

YES YOU DO. I KNOW OF 2 THINGS YOU NEED TO SHIP. :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

ARE WE HAPPY YET ?? :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i got my internet back on lmfao fucking company was trying to say it was going to be off for 2 days i said if it was not back on tonight i would switch service over lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

THATS WHY YOU SHOULD PAY YOUR BILL ON TIME. :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 8 2008, 04:08 PM~11814566
> *THATS WHY YOU SHOULD PAY YOUR BILL ON TIME.  :0
> *


yep i am ways pay before the date stay in good credit lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHUT UP FOOLIOS


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

BUSY SHIPING STUFF. HOWS YOUR PROJECT COMING ??


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR DA BUTTERFLY PEDALS???????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

20 inch
forks handlebars, fender braces, sprocket, mirrors,seatpost,wheel trims,sissy bar and pedals how much raw steel? turnaround time?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 8 2008, 08:21 PM~11817042
> *20 inch
> forks handlebars, fender braces, sprocket, mirrors,seatpost,wheel trims,sissy bar and pedals    how much raw steel? turnaround time?
> *


 :around:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 8 2008, 07:22 PM~11817053
> *:around:
> *


cant handle it or what?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 8 2008, 08:21 PM~11817042
> *20 inch
> forks handlebars, fender braces, sprocket, mirrors,seatpost,wheel trims,sissy bar and pedals    how much raw steel? turnaround time?
> *


to you 2500 and 14 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 8 2008, 08:23 PM~11817060
> *cant handle it or what?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 8 2008, 07:23 PM~11817064
> *to you 2500 and 14 weeks  :biggrin:
> *


im serious *****. is that your customer service? :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 8 2008, 08:23 PM~11817060
> *cant handle it or what?
> *


i will keep it real with you i will never sell you a part bro you have TNT so ask him


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 8 2008, 07:23 PM~11817069
> *:yes:
> *


well how much then?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 8 2008, 08:24 PM~11817078
> *im serious *****. is that your customer service? :angry:
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 8 2008, 07:21 PM~11817042
> *20 inch
> forks handlebars, fender braces, sprocket, mirrors,seatpost,wheel trims,sissy bar and pedals    how much raw steel? turnaround time?
> *


SORRY BRO, I ONLY SELL STOCK PARTS.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 8 2008, 07:25 PM~11817081
> *i will keep it  real with you i will never sell you a part bro you have TNT so ask him
> *


im looking for a new person to deal with. so i guess ill look somewhere else. your loss


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 8 2008, 08:25 PM~11817081
> *i will keep it  real with you i will never sell you a part bro you have TNT so ask him
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 8 2008, 08:24 PM~11817078
> *im serious *****. is that your customer service? :angry:
> *


hey bro you are lost do you need your sponsors link to his topic :biggrin: 

--------------------

KANDY SHOP KUSTOMZ 210 440 5463.
Funky Stylez Engraving
OFFICIAL WEGO tour bike sponsor
TNT Sponsored


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 8 2008, 08:26 PM~11817094
> *im looking for a new person to deal with. so i guess ill look somewhere else. your loss
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 8 2008, 08:26 PM~11817094
> *im looking for a new person to deal with. so i guess ill look somewhere else. your loss
> *


no homie i have not lost shit bro lmfao have fun find a new guy


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 8 2008, 07:26 PM~11817101
> *hey bro you are lost do you need your sponsors link to his topic  :biggrin:
> 
> --------------------
> ...


if you dont want the business thats fine. NEXT


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Oct 8 2008, 07:09 PM~11816918
> *HOW MUCH FOR DA  BUTTERFLY PEDALS???????
> *


I'LL PM YOU.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 8 2008, 08:26 PM~11817094
> *im looking for a new person to deal with. so i guess ill look somewhere else. your loss
> *


why if i may ask?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

scared bitch. cant deal with someone who knows whats what


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 8 2008, 08:28 PM~11817117
> *if you dont want  the business thats fine.  NEXT
> *


bye thanks for stopping by :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 8 2008, 07:29 PM~11817130
> *why if i may ask?
> *


no you may not


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 8 2008, 06:28 PM~11817119
> *I'LL PM YOU.
> *




ooooook


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 8 2008, 08:30 PM~11817136
> *no you may not
> *


happy hunting.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 8 2008, 08:29 PM~11817131
> *scared bitch. cant deal with someone who knows whats what
> *


hey take that shit out the topic if you do not have business here step on bro we are not going to fight with you  :uh:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS UP KB ?? :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 8 2008, 07:36 PM~11817185
> *hey take that shit out the topic if you do not have business here step on bro we are not going to fight with you    :uh:
> *


i am trying to do business with you, but your being a bitch. when someone tries to give you money you do bussiness with them


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 8 2008, 08:37 PM~11817199
> *i am trying to do business with you, but your being a bitch. when someone tries to give you money you do bussiness with them
> *


 :uh: bye bro we do not want the drama here thanks


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 8 2008, 07:40 PM~11817215
> *:uh:  bye bro we do not want the drama here thanks
> *


too late you already brought it. :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 8 2008, 08:41 PM~11817228
> *too late you already brought it. :0
> *


see thats why we do not want customers like you and a couple others on hereyou would make my business look bad we do not disrespect anyone on here but you guys come in our topic disrespecting wicked thats not cool bro like i said the bs days are done. 


thanks 
WMW


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

THIS IS MY TOPIC. WHY DO YOU HAVE TO START SHIT IN HERE ?? DO I COME IN YOUR TOPIC AND SAY SHIT ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 8 2008, 08:47 PM~11817277
> *THIS IS MY TOPIC. WHY DO YOU HAVE TO START SHIT IN HERE ?? DO I COME IN YOUR TOPIC AND SAY SHIT ??
> *


i am sorry i will not be back in here :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 8 2008, 07:47 PM~11817277
> *THIS IS MY TOPIC. WHY DO YOU HAVE TO START SHIT IN HERE ?? DO I COME IN YOUR TOPIC AND SAY SHIT ??
> *


***** i came in here to get some parts and your fat ass buddy dont want to do it so is that starting shit?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 8 2008, 07:54 PM~11817342
> ****** i came in here to get some parts and your fat ass buddy dont want to do it so is that starting shit?
> *


THE PARTS YOUR ASKING FOR ARE KUSTOM ?? I SELL ONLY CHINA PARTS.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 8 2008, 07:56 PM~11817367
> *THE PARTS YOUR ASKING FOR ARE KUSTOM ?? I SELL ONLY CHINA PARTS.
> *


and i wasnt talking to you so what the big deal.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 8 2008, 08:54 PM~11817342
> ****** i came in here to get some parts and your fat ass buddy dont want to do it so is that starting shit?
> *


y7o bro like isaid take that on bro we have the right to sell to who we want and you are not one sorry i hope you find someone thanks now stop this bs in my boys topic if you have anything to say 812-402-4362 and we can talk it out


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

new whore topic ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 8 2008, 07:58 PM~11817385
> *y7o bro like isaid take that on bro we have the right to sell to who we want and you are not one sorry i hope you find someone thanks now stop this bs in my boys topic if you have anything to say 812-402-4362 and we can talk it out
> *


i thought lil was a public forum. i didnt know you guys owned your topics


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 8 2008, 08:59 PM~11817394
> *:0
> *


wuz up bro


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 8 2008, 07:57 PM~11817378
> *and i wasnt talking to you so what the big deal.
> *


ANY WAY THANKZ FOR KEEPING MY TOPIC UP.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 8 2008, 09:01 PM~11817416
> *ANY WAY THANKZ FOR KEEPING MY TOPIC UP.
> *


hey you get that done today the cl ?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 8 2008, 08:00 PM~11817408
> *new whore topic ?
> *


WTF !!!! :cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 8 2008, 08:04 PM~11817452
> *WTF !!!!    :cheesy:
> *


ttmft for china


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

YES I DIDN'T :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news+Oct 8 2008, 09:04 PM~11817466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao not shocking


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

my cable, internet and phone went out.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 8 2008, 08:14 PM~11817574
> *my cable, internet and phone went out.
> *


need to sale more part to pay the bills


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 8 2008, 08:15 PM~11817584
> *need to sale more part to pay the bills
> *



He just did :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

THANK YOU FOR YOUR ORDER.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Oct 8 2008, 09:14 PM~11817574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we take care of our customers


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ttt for the good guys


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 6 2008, 07:22 AM~11790125
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ***  20" FENDER BRACES ***
> FLAT TWISTED--$5.00 EACH
> DOUBLE SQ. TWISTED--$12.50 EACH
> ...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 9 2008, 02:59 PM~11823800
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

*** WEEKLY SPECIAL ** CHAIN STEERING WHEEL--CHROME--$35--SHIPPED---


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

---


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

.....WEEKLY SPECIAL :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 15 2008, 09:55 PM~11876929
> *.....WEEKLY SPECIAL  :cheesy:
> *


I'LL PUT YOU DOWN FOR 3 OF THEM. :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:angry: 


:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHAT YOU NEED MORE ?? :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 16 2008, 11:14 AM~11881603
> *WHAT YOU NEED MORE ??  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 14 2008, 08:05 AM~11857036
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ** CHAIN STEERING WHEEL--CHROME--$35--SHIPPED---
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW YOU LIKE THEM. :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 17 2008, 10:44 AM~11892686
> *I KNOW YOU LIKE THEM.  :0
> *


i still have mine :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

PUT IT ON YOUR NEW BIKE. :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 17 2008, 08:33 PM~11899357
> *PUT IT ON YOUR NEW BIKE.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I need some lights. how much for a reg battery bullet headlight and a small green bee light and small red bee light?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

PM SENT.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 14 2008, 08:05 AM~11857036
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL ** CHAIN STEERING WHEEL--CHROME--$35--SHIPPED---
> 
> 
> ...


 DAMM, I HATE THESE. :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 19 2008, 12:07 PM~11909653
> *DAMM, I HATE THESE.  :0
> *


telling me :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 19 2008, 11:07 AM~11909653
> *DAMM, I HATE THESE.  :0
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

THATS WHY YOU GOT THAT OTHER WHEEL.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 19 2008, 01:57 PM~11910538
> *THATS WHY YOU GOT THAT OTHER WHEEL.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 4 2008, 03:00 PM~11256865
> *HERE IS A LISTED OF MOST THE PARTS WE WILL BE CARRYING IF YOU NEED ANY OTHER PRICES JUST PM POOR_BOYS OR MYSELF FOR PRICES WE WILL BE ADDING TO THE LIST AND WE WILL BE HAVING SALES SOON AND EBAY AUCIONS SO LOOK OUT FOR THE GOOD DEALS
> 
> (ALLOW 5 DAYS TO PLACE ORDER)
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS UP GEORGE


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up everyone


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

*** WEEKLY SPECIAL *** 7 SQ. TWISTED CHAINGUARD-$45-SHIPPED ***


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 21 2008, 11:03 AM~11929523
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL *** 7 SQ. TWISTED CHAINGUARD-$45-SHIPPED ***
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

YUP. I'M GOING TO GET ONE.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 21 2008, 11:03 AM~11929523
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL *** 7 SQ. TWISTED CHAINGUARD-$45-SHIPPED ***
> 
> 
> ...


DMA THAT IS A DEAL :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

XDUECE :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

SWEET AN SOUR CHICKEN SOUNDS GOOD.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 22 2008, 04:37 PM~11942811
> *SWEET AN SOUR CHICKEN SOUNDS GOOD.
> *


hell yea or some hooter wings lol i will take pics for gotti :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 22 2008, 03:37 PM~11942811
> *SWEET AN SOUR CHICKEN SOUNDS GOOD.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHAT ARE YOU DOING ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 23 2008, 03:36 PM~11954792
> *WHAT ARE YOU DOING ??
> *


on here and myspace


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 21 2008, 11:03 AM~11929523
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL *** 7 SQ. TWISTED CHAINGUARD-$45-SHIPPED ***
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

*** WEEKLY SPECIAL *** FLAT TWISTED FENDER BRACES--$26--SHIPPED. TRIPLE TWISTED FENDERS BRACES--$50--SHIPPED. THIS IS FOR A SEY OF 4


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Hmmm triple twisted


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 21 2008, 11:03 AM~11929523
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL *** 7 SQ. TWISTED CHAINGUARD-$45-SHIPPED ***
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED THIS PM ME YOUR PAY PAL 411


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

PM SENT.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

do u have a pic. of the sq. twisted pedals u got and sq.goosnecks ?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:yes: ---pm sent


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS UP


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up homie!!


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

NOT MUCH. WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO ??


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 30 2008, 12:39 AM~12011868
> *NOT MUCH. WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO ??
> *



nothin really chillin


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

I WILL BE SELLING CUSTOM UPHOLSTERED SEATS NOW 16"-20"-26". HERES WHAT THEY WILL LOOK LIKE---







---$75--SHIPPED FOR THE BLUE 1. ITS FOR A 20" BIKE.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 30 2008, 06:28 AM~12013596
> *I WILL BE SELLING CUSTOM UPHOLSTERED SEATS NOW. HERES WHAT THEY WILL LOOK LIKE---
> 
> 
> ...


you have any other colors?? :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

PM SENT.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 30 2008, 06:28 AM~12013596
> *I WILL BE SELLING CUSTOM UPHOLSTERED SEATS NOW 16"-20"-26". HERES WHAT THEY WILL LOOK LIKE---
> 
> 
> ...


  IF ONLY I WOULD OF KNEW


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

crazy


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 30 2008, 03:05 PM~12017776
> *crazy
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

CHILL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

-E


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 31 2008, 02:08 PM~12027352
> *-E
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

got my part today,  thanks


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

KOOL BRO.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 31 2008, 02:26 PM~12027490
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: QUE PASA HOMIE READY FOR THIS SUNDAY  I CANT MAKE IT :angry:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 31 2008, 03:56 PM~12028248
> *:biggrin: QUE PASA HOMIE READY FOR THIS SUNDAY   I CANT MAKE IT  :angry:
> *


 :yes: im planing to cruise to this show with 10 - 15 bikes :biggrin: 


its all good homie, i might see you at the traffic show :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 31 2008, 04:03 PM~12028300
> *:yes: im planing to cruise to this show with 10 - 15 bikes  :biggrin:
> its all good homie, i might see you at the traffic show  :biggrin:
> *


DAM THATS SICK DOGG TAKE SOME PICS  
SIMON HOMIE ILL BE THERE


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 31 2008, 04:18 PM~12028402
> *DAM THATS SICK DOGG TAKE SOME PICS
> SIMON HOMIE ILL BE THERE
> *


 will do


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 30 2008, 05:28 AM~12013596
> *I WILL BE SELLING CUSTOM UPHOLSTERED SEATS NOW 16"-20"-26". HERES WHAT THEY WILL LOOK LIKE---
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the price on custom 16in seats and 26in


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Nov 2 2008, 02:08 PM~12039910
> *Whats the price on custom 16in seats and 26in
> *


PM SENT.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Nov 2 2008, 03:35 PM~12040271
> *PM SENT.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS UP CC


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Nov 3 2008, 10:04 AM~12046270
> *WHATS UP CC
> *


not much


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

*** WEEKLY SPECIAL *** $10.99 A DOZEN--PLUS SHIPPING--







--- :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Nov 3 2008, 03:51 PM~12050130
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL *** $10.99 A DOZEN--PLUS SHIPPING--
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Wtf??? :|


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Nov 3 2008, 05:51 PM~12050130
> **** WEEKLY SPECIAL *** $10.99 A DOZEN--PLUS SHIPPING--
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

powdered donuts george. :0


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

damn, those look good. can I get a dozen engraved and 2-toned?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 3 2008, 10:52 PM~12053432
> *damn, those look good.  can I get a dozen engraved and 2-toned?
> *


LOL

AND ILL TAKE THOSE POWDER COATED ONES :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sactown said he wants all the powdered ones so he can sniff them.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 3 2008, 09:57 PM~12053482
> *LOL
> 
> AND ILL TAKE THOSE POWDER COATED ONES  :cheesy:
> *


sniff sniff :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHA SACTOWN SAID HELL TAKE THE LONGEST THICKEST ONES YOU GOT :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 3 2008, 09:59 PM~12053505
> *HAHA SACTOWN SAID HELL TAKE THE LONGEST THICKEST ONES YOU GOT  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA WAIT TILL HE READS IT :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Nov 3 2008, 08:57 PM~12053487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2008, 06:01 PM~12051413
> *Wtf??? :|
> *


ARE YOU A DONUT HATER ??


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Nov 4 2008, 08:49 AM~12056018
> *ARE YOU A DONUT HATER ??
> *


 :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Nov 4 2008, 09:49 AM~12056018
> *ARE YOU A DONUT HATER ??
> *


 :0 :0 :0 STOP THE DONUT DISCRIMINATION :0 :0 :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 4 2008, 12:27 PM~12057912
> *:0  :0  :0 STOP THE DONUT DISCRIMINATION  :0  :0  :0
> *











:0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL FUCK THE PIGS!!! :angry: 


:0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE THEY WILL DO ANYTHING TO GET FREE DONUTS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

hey u sell hardware


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

pm sent.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP MITCH :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i guess it is a _ _ _ _ _ _ world after all.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 4 2008, 04:02 PM~12058223
> *LOL FUCK THE PIGS!!!  :angry:
> :0
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 7 2008, 10:57 AM~12090706
> *i guess it is a _ _ _ _ _ _ world after all.
> *


fucked :dunno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Nov 8 2008, 05:56 PM~12100366
> *fucked :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP FOOLIOS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HOPE YOU GET BETTER MITCH


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey u sell 16in forks n wheels


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

PM SENT.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup buddy


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

SAME OLD SHIT. I SENT YOU A PM.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HOWS IT BEEN GOING GOT MY PARTS MITCH THANKS


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: PM SENT.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

hey mitch pm me a price on 26" drop forks. not the straight ones please.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0 PM SENT.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SO WHATS THE WEEKLY SPECIAL :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 3 2008, 09:41 AM~12323410
> *SO WHATS THE WEEKLY SPECIAL  :0
> *


no more.


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up mitch :wave: :wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: WHATS UP TOMMY. DID YOU GET MY PM THE OTHER DAY ??


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 5 2008, 03:56 PM~12345614
> *:wave:  WHATS UP TOMMY. DID YOU GET MY PM THE OTHER DAY ??
> *


ummm no did you send one?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 5 2008, 01:56 PM~12345614
> *:wave:  WHATS UP TOMMY. DID YOU GET MY PM THE OTHER DAY ??
> *


STOP PRANK CALLING ME :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 6 2008, 03:46 AM~12351488
> *STOP PRANK CALLING ME  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *




lmao WHAT :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Dec 6 2008, 02:35 AM~12351682
> *lmao WHAT :biggrin:
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

no more weekly specials mitch?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 7 2008, 10:24 AM~12359700
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 7 2008, 10:16 AM~12359647
> *no more weekly specials mitch?
> *


WE ARE GOING TO HAVE AN XMAS SALE HERE SOON.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ohhh goood


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 7 2008, 04:59 PM~12360404
> *WE ARE GOING TO HAVE AN XMAS SALE HERE SOON.
> 
> 
> ...



good i need some shit an money is tight lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

---LET ME CHECK MY NAUGHTY AND NICE LIST. :0


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 7 2008, 08:32 PM~12361580
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: DID YOU GET IT REPAINTED YET ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 7 2008, 07:46 PM~12363793
> *:wave:  DID YOU GET IT REPAINTED YET ??
> *


 :nosad: maybe next weekend


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 7 2008, 02:59 PM~12360404
> *WE ARE GOING TO HAVE AN XMAS SALE HERE SOON.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

----SORRY GEORGE, YOUR ON MY NAUGHTY LIST.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 8 2008, 10:26 AM~12367694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


spank him :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

HO HO HO


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wat else is on SPECIALS


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

*** SANTAS SPECIALS ***
HANDLE BARS:

DOUBLE SQ. TWISTED HANDLE BARS-CHROME-$35

TRIPLE SQ. TWISTED HANDLE BARS-CHROME-$45

FLAT TWISTED HANDLE BARS-CHROME-$30

PLUS SHIPPING AND TAX.******** MORE TO COME


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

there is no tax for out of state orders right? Might have to come up on them bars


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

TAX IS FOR CALI ONLY.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 8 2008, 01:58 PM~12370095
> *TAX IS FOR CALI ONLY.
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 8 2008, 02:59 PM~12370106
> *
> *


xcali


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

caliowned


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

***SANTAS SPECIALS ***
SQ. TWISTED ANTENNA --$17 EACH OR 2 FOR $30.00 PLUS TAX AND SHIPPING.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

*** SANTAS SPECIALS ***
SQ. TWISTED WHEEL NUTS SET OF 4---$25.00


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

*** SANTA SPECIALS ***

PEDALS:

FLAT TWISTED--$15

DOUBLE FLAT TWIST--$20

SQ. TWISTED--$20

DOUBLE SQ. TWIST--$25

BUTTERFLY--$25

CONVEX (ROUND)--$25

PLUS TAX AND SHIPPING.


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

how much for the butterfly pedals shipped????


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Dec 8 2008, 03:59 PM~12370106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 8 2008, 06:53 PM~12371751
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHATS CONVEX PEDALS :dunno: LOL @ THE SANTA, FUCKING MITCH STOP PRANK CALLING ME :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

--- I'M SORRY GEORGE. I THOUGHT IT WAS THE FREE PHONE SEX NUMBER. :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 8 2008, 05:53 PM~12371751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pix of double sq. twisted and butterfly, cause i dont know the difference


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn it man! hella deals.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

the fuck is up with santa ahahah


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

sq. twist----







butterfly--







---


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 8 2008, 09:17 PM~12374166
> *sq. twist----
> 
> 
> ...


thats not double :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

wrong pic. my bad. here you go ---


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 8 2008, 09:34 PM~12374404
> *wrong pic. my bad. here you go ---
> 
> 
> ...


i never seen those :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2008, 09:11 PM~12374079
> *damn it man! hella deals.
> *


X2!!!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

conti kit with 72 spoke fan wheels


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 8 2008, 09:17 PM~12374166
> *sq. twist----
> 
> 
> ...


do u do club discounts


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

how much


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 8 2008, 09:16 PM~12375024
> *conti kit with 72 spoke fan wheels
> *


 PM SENT.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

***SANTAS SPECIALS ***

SISSY BARS:

DOUBLE SQ. TWIST STR8 (24")--CHROME--$25

DOUBLE SQ. TWIST BENT (90*)--CHROME--$30

TRIPLE SQ.TWIST STR8--CHROME--$25

TRIPLE SQ. TWIST BENT (90*)--CHROME--$30

*** PLUS TAX AND SHIPPING ***


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

*** SANTAS SPECIALS **

140 SPOKE FAN WHEELS--$85.00 A SET 
*** PLUS TAX AND SHIPPING ***

1.









2.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 9 2008, 09:24 AM~12378114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much are the rims whit shipping and tax


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Dec 8 2008, 09:43 PM~12373750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I KNOW RIGHT LOL FUCKING EVIL SANTA


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

LETS JUST SAY HE'S A LITTLE "WICKED".


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA AND SMOKED OUT LOL


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

how much are the 72 spoke fan wheels shipped??


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Dec 9 2008, 04:33 PM~12382476
> *how much are the 72 spoke fan wheels shipped??
> *


I'LL FIND OUT AN PM YOU.


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 9 2008, 04:50 PM~12382652
> *I'LL FIND OUT AN PM YOU.
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

GOOD DEALS :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:uh: :uh: 

TTT FOR SMOKED OUT SANTA :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 11 2008, 11:15 AM~12400767
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> TTT FOR SMOKED OUT SANTA  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 11 2008, 01:19 PM~12400805
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SO THE SALES STILL GOING ON MITCH


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

YES :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 13 2008, 03:03 PM~12421275
> *YES    :uh:
> *


WITHOUT THE ATTITUDE :angry:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 13 2008, 03:43 PM~12422258
> *WITHOUT THE ATTITUDE  :angry:
> *










---YOUR GETTING A BIG LUMP OF COAL. :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy: 

GET BACK AT ME WITH THOSE PRICE :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

I MEANT PRICES


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

I ALREADY DID. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Mitch How Much For The Head Light Brace Shipped????


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

YOUR PARTS ARE ON THE WAY. :cheesy:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ME TOO RIGHT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

SURE GEORGE. WHAT EVER YOU SAY.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

I Got My Today :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

HOWS IT GOING CORY ?? :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 18 2008, 05:41 PM~12469382
> *HOWS IT GOING CORY ??    :cheesy:
> *


good  ....you ?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

BEEN BETTER. BUT I'M STILL KICKING.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

whats up bro ?? are you out for winter break ?? :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 18 2008, 06:23 PM~12469786
> *BEEN BETTER. BUT I'M STILL KICKING.
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SENDING THE MO TODAY


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SENT :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy: so what about your homies ??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THERE BROKE FOO BUT ILL TELL THEM TO COME UP ON SOME :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THANKS AGAIN MITCH :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homie


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHY ASK ME ?? :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:|


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family how is everyone doing


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks Mitch!!!!


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

TTT For Mitch :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Dec 27 2008, 04:10 PM~12537536
> *TTT For Mitch  :thumbsup:
> *


damn i get no luv :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Dec 27 2008, 04:14 PM~12537561
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 4 2008, 10:59 PM~11260641
> *THIS IS SQ. TWISTED
> 
> 
> ...


How much for this piece


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

big thanks for my stuff


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 8 2009, 07:53 PM~12647710
> *big thanks for my stuff
> *


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

hey mitch how much for some sq. twist stuff i need a fork handle bars an sissy bar shipped


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ANY MORE WEEKLY SPECIALS :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

SOON.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks to poorboys mitch!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

i need a sq. twisted gooseneck and convex pedals


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 11 2009, 09:15 AM~12669278
> *thanks to poorboys mitch!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 11 2009, 09:21 AM~12669322
> *i need a sq. twisted gooseneck and convex pedals
> *


PM SENT.


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

26" fenders n set of 144 spoke wheels


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jan 11 2009, 07:09 PM~12673740
> *26" fenders n set of 144 spoke wheels
> *


PM SENT.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

mitch i cant reply pms on my phone but its done the right way, im gonna also need a chrome seat pan, 3 16in double twisted fender braces and a 16in flat twisted support bar


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

ok.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

need triple twist parts. handle bars,2 fork supports 20",4 fender braces, xtended crown, and 2 sets of mirrors
pm me pls with the break down


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

ok.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

PM SENT.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jan 11 2009, 10:04 AM~12668897
> *SOON.
> *


ANDALE


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

CHICKEN NOODLE SOUP.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

16" CLASSIC FENDER-CHROME- $15.00
16" DUCK TAIL FENDERS-CHROME-$15.00
16" TIRES-WW-$6.00 EACH


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

DUMMY LIGHTS
BLUE - $15.00 (PAIR)--








BLUE WITH WINGS - $15.00 (PAIR)


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

TRIPLE TWISTED EXTENDED CROWN--#25.00--


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

MORE MORE :cheesy: 

EY CAN YOU GET THOSE ADJUSTABLE CROWNS


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 16 2009, 11:16 PM~12730377
> *MORE MORE  :cheesy:
> 
> EY CAN YOU GET THOSE ADJUSTABLE CROWNS
> *


 yes. pm sent.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

seat pan?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks MITCH on that T-BAR.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Feb 5 2009, 12:23 PM~12915217
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

